# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  اطلاعیه : بخش نامه ای جدید برای ترمیم معدل و... در راه است.

## MYDR

با سلام و وقت بخیر دوستان.

با توجه به این که موضوع ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد و... باعث درد سر ما داوطلبین کنکور شده که یکی از هزاران ظلم شورای انقلاب فرهنگی با مصوبه ظالمانه کنکوری هست:
امروز از طریق آموزش و پرورش پیگیری کردم و عین جمله های که گفتم و گفتن را نقل قول میکنم که برای دوستان:

- گفتم با این مصوبه همه درگیر و کلافه شدیم و نمیدونیم چه طور باید درس بخونیم و چه چیزی رو باید امتحان نهایی و ترمیم مراجعه کرد، برخی دوستان هم برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام کنند ولی درس های قبل برای الان نیست ، چه طور باید سابقه عمومی ایجاد کرد و... 
به آموزش و پرورش که مراجعه میکنیم ( که امروز هم مراجعه کرده بودم ) می گن ما چیزی نمیدونیم و آخرین بخش نامه ما فقط برای دیپلم مجدد هست و... !
و جوابی که گفتن : بله آموزش و پرورش شهرستان ها حق دارند چون هنوز چیزی بهشون داده نشده اما قرار بود تا آخر مهر بخش نامه جدید ارسال بشه که هنوز نشده و تا این یکی دو هفته آینده تنظیم و ارسال میشه.
اینکه واقعاً می فرستند تا یکی دو هفته دیگه، اینکه چی ها و چه طوری ها مشخص نیست !
 فقط این رو اینجا قرار دادم دوستانی که مثل خودم درگیر هستند حداقل یه خبری داشته باشند و قصد دیگری نبود، پس لطفا ً یه عده ای روشن دل متفکر همه چیز دان عقل کل حرف های چرند و پرند نزنند.

امیدوارم که بخش نامه هاشون مثل مصوبه شورا بازم ظالمانه و درهم و برهم نباشه.
موفق باشید.

-----------------------------
بروز رسانی :
طبق اخباری منتشر شده :
 متن خبر  در خبرگزاری فارس .
*پیشنهادات جدید برای ترمیم نمره کنکوری‌ها/ فقط یک فرصت برای ترمیم نمره داده می‌شود                                    * 


*بروز رسانی 16-07-1401 :*
*تعیین وضعیت آزمون‌های ترمیم معدل در هفته آینده*

https://www.mehrnews.com/news/562628...86%D8%AF%D9%87

بروز رسانی :   23-07-1401
خبر رسمی از آیین نامه :
https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...A9%D9%88%D8%B1

نگارش آیین نامه باقی مانده.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

دوست عزیز از این در راه هست ها زیاد قراره بشنوی. ما ولی زیاد شنیدیم.
حتی سر مسایل دیگری مثل وام و ساخت مسکن و تسهیلات اشتغال و ... زیاد از این در راه هست ها تو گوشمون کردن

----------


## NiLQwoV

۳ماه دیگ کنکوره ولی هنوز هیچی از معدل و ترمیم و ... نگفتن واسه نظام قدیم

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> ۳ماه دیگ کنکوره ولی هنوز هیچی از معدل و ترمیم و ... نگفتن واسه نظام قدیم


میدونم کارشون اشتباهه، خیلی هم اشتباهه ولی شما کنکور دی رو بده و فعلا به فکر معدل نباش. اصلا خرداد ترمیم کن

----------


## _Dawn_

> میدونم کارشون اشتباهه، خیلی هم اشتباهه ولی شما کنکور دی رو بده و فعلا به فکر معدل نباش. اصلا خرداد ترمیم کن


اول گفتن بی نهایت فرصت ترمیم
بعد گفتن 10 بار
بعدش کردن یکی در شهریور یا دی
آخرین گفته هم یکبار فرصت ترمیم در سه نوبت خرداد دی و شهریور هست
حالا از کجا معلوم که بعد دی نگن توی خرداد نمیشه ترمیم کرد؟
این خیلی ریسک بزرگی هست.

----------


## NiLQwoV

> میدونم کارشون اشتباهه، خیلی هم اشتباهه ولی شما کنکور دی رو بده و فعلا به فکر معدل نباش. اصلا خرداد ترمیم کن


ریسک بالاییه من دیگه ب اینا اعتماد ندارم حرفشون یکی نیس

----------


## LEA

طبق سابقه ی سنجش و شورای فرهنگی
نشون میده که هر چی بیشتر درگیر اظهارات خردمندانه اشون بشین سودی که نداره به کنار
از انرژی و وقتتون میگیره و حالتونو بد میکنه
در نتیجه هرکاری میخوان انجام بدن 
تا چیز اصلی و مهمی مثل  کنکور وخوب و محکم درس خوندن و مطالعه ی منابع وجود داره حرفای شورا و سنجش رو بزارید کنار

----------


## Tessa

درباره همین موضوع من ی سوال داشتم

قبل از اینکه ضرایب بگن من کارنامم رو به یکی نشون دادم گفت نیازی به ترمیم نداره اما خب حالا که میبینم سلامت بهداشت و اون نمیدونم چی ...هویت اجتماعی بود؟؟؟؟ اولی شدم 16.5 دومیم 12.25 اینا نیاز دارن به ترمیم برای کنکور؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

----------


## LEA

> درباره همین موضوع من ی سوال داشتم
> 
> قبل از اینکه ضرایب بگن من کارنامم رو به یکی نشون دادم گفت نیازی به ترمیم نداره اما خب حالا که میبینم سلامت بهداشت و اون نمیدونم چی ...هویت اجتماعی بود؟؟؟؟ اولی شدم 16.5 دومیم 12.25 اینا نیاز دارن به ترمیم برای کنکور؟؟؟؟!!!!!!


بله

----------


## علی۲

بچه ها الان یه سوال بسیار مهم اینه که آقا میشه خرداد ماه ترمیم معدل کرد یانه لطفا بگید

----------


## Mhdmhb

رفقا اول بزارید بیاد بعدش بگین در راه هست قلبمون اومد تو دهنمون...آیین نامه ترمیم اینا اصلا وجود نداره اگه داشت تو تابستون میفزستادن رفقای عزیز هم زیاد فرش قرمز نندازین دیدین اصلا نیومد رو سیاهیش برا شماها موند ازما گفتن!!

----------


## Aliva00

نمره هاتون اگه بالای 19 و 18.5 هست نیاز به ترمیم ندارید اونجوری که گفته بودن نمره های خیلی پایین تاثیر بد میزاره باید کنکور دی ماه داد تا ببینیم تاثیرش چقدره 
می‌دونی ترمیم نمره خیلی قضیه بدی داره چون به هر حال امتحان تشریحی هست و اشتباه و سلیقه شخصی زیاده توش به همین علت نمیشه گفت حتما 20 میگیرن آخه خود من وقتی سلامت و بهداشت تو خونه صحیح کردم مطمئن بودم 18 میشم ولی 20 شده بودم

----------


## hastyhh

> نمره هاتون اگه بالای 19 و 18.5 هست نیاز به ترمیم ندارید اونجوری که گفته بودن نمره های خیلی پایین تاثیر بد میزاره باید کنکور دی ماه داد تا ببینیم تاثیرش چقدره 
> می‌دونی ترمیم نمره خیلی قضیه بدی داره چون به هر حال امتحان تشریحی هست و اشتباه و سلیقه شخصی زیاده توش به همین علت نمیشه گفت حتما 20 میگیرن آخه خود من وقتی سلامت و بهداشت تو خونه صحیح کردم مطمئن بودم 18 میشم ولی 20 شده بودم


اگر دنبال رتبه های خاص باشید فکر می کنم زیر بیست هارو باید ترمیم کنید......
به قسمت رتبه خاص صحبتم توجه ویژه شود!

----------


## MYDR

> دوست عزیز از این در راه هست ها زیاد قراره بشنوی. ما ولی زیاد شنیدیم.
> حتی سر مسایل دیگری مثل وام و ساخت مسکن و تسهیلات اشتغال و ... زیاد از این در راه هست ها تو گوشمون کردن


 دوست عزیز این طوری که میگید انگار شما خیلی جلوتر و ما در پشت سر ! به نوبه خودم بیشتر تر از شما از این در راه هست ها مصلحت ها و.. را شنیده ام !
 این مسائلی که شما هم اشاره کردید هم بله زیادتر و بیشتر از شما شنیده ام ! موضوع اصلی این هست که این موضوع درگیرودار های زیادی هست ! این رو اطلاع دادم شاید اصلا کسی نباید الان بره برای ترمیم و این یکی دو هفته ای رو صبر کنه که بعدش ضرر نکنه و گرفتار نشه ! تمام جنبه و نیت از اطلاع این موضوع همین بوده که خبری داده بشه !

----------


## MYDR

> رفقا اول بزارید بیاد بعدش بگین در راه هست قلبمون اومد تو دهنمون...آیین نامه ترمیم اینا اصلا وجود نداره اگه داشت تو تابستون میفزستادن رفقای عزیز هم زیاد فرش قرمز نندازین دیدین اصلا نیومد رو سیاهیش برا شماها موند ازما گفتن!!


این برای دومین سری هست که رفتار زشت و کلام زشت شما را می بینم و سری های قبل که همین طور رد شدم و زدم به حساب هیجان و استرس در انتظار جواب جلسه شورا و مجلسی ها.
تفسیر از آیین نامه اومدن یا نیومدن  تابستون و هر چرت و پرت دیگه ای رو اگر دقت کرده باشید در متن پست اول گفتم مطلع نیستم و امیدوارم کارشون رو درست انجام بدن گذر از اینکه برای تابستان ارائه ندادن و الان در حال گیر ودار ارائه اش هستند و مهر هم هنوز ندادن و اما و اگرهای زیادی، براشون تحلیل ها و حرف های زیادی هست که اصلا نیاز به بحث نیست !
 اما رو سیاه اونی هست که هنوز  تشکر که جای خودش ولی  شعور وشخصیت اینرو نداره که بفهمه و درک کنه از زمان و وقت و انرژی و هزینه ای که دیگران صرف کردند تا موردی رو پیگیری کنند و همون رو بدون کم و کاست در اختیار دیگران قرار داده اند تا مطلع باشند تا تصمیم بهتری و درست تری بگیرند.
 در ضمن اگر صحبت ها و حرفهای من برای شما غیر قابل تحمل هست علاوه بر اینکه هیچ اجباری در خوندن و مطالعه کردن اونها نیست و هر کسی که مورد مهمی که در این خبر بود رو خودش فهمیده باشه برام کافی هست، می تونید به پنل کاربری خودتون مراجعه کنید و نام کاربری منو در بلاک لیست قرار بدید تا مجبور نباشید فشار بخورید.

----------


## HoomanA7

سلام وقت همگی بخیر
عزیزانی که از آموزش و پرورش پرسیدن، امکان اینکه تعدادی از دروس رو در دی ماه و تعدادی دیگر رو در خرداد ماه ترمیم کنیم وجود داره؟

----------


## pegahmht

یعنی احتمال دیپلم مجدد برای دیپلم های غیر مرتبط هست؟

----------


## LEA

> یعنی احتمال دیپلم مجدد برای دیپلم های غیر مرتبط هست؟


از دبیرستان بزرگسال ناحیه ی مربوطه اتون سوال کنید در همه ی موارد کامل توضیح میدن
و اینکه دبیرتان بزرگسالان رو چطور پیدا کنید باید از اموزش و پرورش استعلام بگیرید

----------


## LEA

> سلام وقت همگی بخیر
> عزیزانی که از آموزش و پرورش پرسیدن، امکان اینکه تعدادی از دروس رو در دی ماه و تعدادی دیگر رو در خرداد ماه ترمیم کنیم وجود داره؟


بله امکانش هست و بستگی به انتخاب خودتون داره

----------


## pegahmht

بعضیا میگن فقط بخونید 
خوندن جای خود 
تکلیف خیلی از ماها هنوز مشخص نشده 
من نوعی باید بدونم چطور بخونم برای دیپلم مجدد بخونم یا نه 
کنکور دادن یا ندادنم منوط به همین قضیه ست اصلا
مثل من هم کم نیستن
خوندن با برنامه ریزی باید باشه  برنامه ریزی هم از روز اول باید استارت بخوره نه از وسطاش
اموزش و پرورش نمیتونه   در این خصوص جواب‌درستی بده 
اینو شورا انقلاب باید همون اول مشخص میکرد مثل قانون دوبار کنکور در سال

----------


## pegahmht

> از دبیرستان بزرگسال ناحیه ی مربوطه اتون سوال کنید در همه ی موارد کامل توضیح میدن
> و اینکه دبیرتان بزرگسالان رو چطور پیدا کنید باید از اموزش و پرورش استعلام بگیرید


آموزش پرورش جوابگو نیست
چون هنوز دستوری‌که منوط به این قضیه باشه ابلاغ نشده

----------


## LEA

> بعضیا میگن فقط بخونید 
> خوندن جای خود 
> تکلیف خیلی از ماها هنوز مشخص نشده 
> من نوعی باید بدونم چطور بخونم برای دیپلم مجدد بخونم یا نه 
> کنکور دادن یا ندادنم منوط به همین قضیه ست اصلا
> مثل من هم کم نیستن
> خوندن با برنامه ریزی باید باشه  برنامه ریزی هم از روز اول باید استارت بخوره نه از وسطاش
> اموزش و پرورش نمیتونه   در این خصوص جواب‌درستی بده 
> اینو شورا انقلاب باید همون اول مشخص میکرد مثل قانون دوبار کنکور در سال



بنظرم شما فعلا تمرکز کن روی درس هایی که تکلیفش مشخصه
حالا یا دی ترمیم میکنید یا خرداد که برای دی ماه میتونید از اواسط اذر براش یه برنامه ی مناسب قرار بدین
و اگر شد خرداد که از بعد عید براش یه برنامه در کنار برنامه ی اصلی قرار میدین
برای موفقیت باید طوری برنامه ریزی کنید که در صورت تغییر شرایط بتونید برنامه اتونو حفظ کنید فقط چن تا اپشن بهش اضافه کنید تا به اهدافتون به خوبی برسین

----------


## LEA

> آموزش پرورش جوابگو نیست
> چون هنوز دستوری‌که منوط به این قضیه باشه ابلاغ نشده


نه منظورم اینه که استعلام بگیرین که دبیرستان بزرگسالان  ناحیه ی شما کجاس
برید اونجا و حضورا صحبت کنید و تمام سوالاتتون رو بپرسید

----------


## HoomanA7

> بله امکانش هست و بستگی به انتخاب خودتون داره


سپاس گزارم.

----------


## Mhdmhb

> این برای دومین سری هست که رفتار زشت و کلام زشت شما را می بینم و سری های قبل که همین طور رد شدم و زدم به حساب هیجان و استرس در انتظار جواب جلسه شورا و مجلسی ها.
> تفسیر از آیین نامه اومدن یا نیومدن  تابستون و هر چرت و پرت دیگه ای رو اگر دقت کرده باشید در متن پست اول گفتم مطلع نیستم و امیدوارم کارشون رو درست انجام بدن گذر از اینکه برای تابستان ارائه ندادن و الان در حال گیر ودار ارائه اش هستند و مهر هم هنوز ندادن و اما و اگرهای زیادی، براشون تحلیل ها و حرف های زیادی هست که اصلا نیاز به بحث نیست !
>  اما رو سیاه اونی هست که هنوز  تشکر که جای خودش ولی  شعور وشخصیت اینرو نداره که بفهمه و درک کنه از زمان و وقت و انرژی و هزینه ای که دیگران صرف کردند تا موردی رو پیگیری کنند و همون رو بدون کم و کاست در اختیار دیگران قرار داده اند تا مطلع باشند تا تصمیم بهتری و درست تری بگیرند.
>  در ضمن اگر صحبت ها و حرفهای من برای شما غیر قابل تحمل هست علاوه بر اینکه هیچ اجباری در خوندن و مطالعه کردن اونها نیست و هر کسی که مورد مهمی که در این خبر بود رو خودش فهمیده باشه برام کافی هست، می تونید به پنل کاربری خودتون مراجعه کنید و نام کاربری منو در بلاک لیست قرار بدید تا مجبور نباشید فشار بخورید.


حرفای من حاوی هیچ گونه مطلب زشتی نیس برداشت اشتباهتونو به پای حرفای من نزارید خواهشا !! موردی هم با شتاب و بدون تعقل میزارید اولا قبل شما همه گفتن خود منم چندبار پیگیر بودم به همه هم گفتم هیچ گونه آیین نامه ای در کار نیس اینو از دکتر عطایی تو بازرسی وزارت آموزش پرورش هس جویا شدم فک نکنم هم کسی بیشتر از اون خبر داشته باشه آقای عزیز اینکه صرفا بنزین رو آتیش استرس بچهاریختن کار خوبی نیس خود من تاپیک رو خواستم باز کنم نت رفت نزدیک به سکته رفتم چیشده ولی صرفا حرفای تکراری بود!

----------


## mohammad_kh199

ما که قبلا ترمیم داشتیم دوباره میتونیم؟؟؟ این خیلی مهمه که ترمیم چندباره؟

----------


## LEA

> ما که قبلا ترمیم داشتیم دوباره میتونیم؟؟؟ این خیلی مهمه که ترمیم چندباره؟


بله خیلی ها این شرایط شما رو دارن
ولی فقط یه باره
البته طبق اخرین حرفشون
شما به این چیزا فکر نکنید
تمرکز روی عمیق درس خوندن و یه کنکور عالی دادن
همین

----------


## LEA

> حرفای من حاوی هیچ گونه مطلب زشتی نیس برداشت اشتباهتونو به پای حرفای من نزارید خواهشا !! موردی هم با شتاب و بدون تعقل میزارید اولا قبل شما همه گفتن خود منم چندبار پیگیر بودم به همه هم گفتم هیچ گونه آیین نامه ای در کار نیس اینو از دکتر عطایی تو بازرسی وزارت آموزش پرورش هس جویا شدم فک نکنم هم کسی بیشتر از اون خبر داشته باشه آقای عزیز اینکه صرفا بنزین رو آتیش استرس بچهاریختن کار خوبی نیس خود من تاپیک رو خواستم باز کنم نت رفت نزدیک به سکته رفتم چیشده ولی صرفا حرفای تکراری بود!


ممنون از پیگیریتون

----------


## LEA

> این برای دومین سری هست که رفتار زشت و کلام زشت شما را می بینم و سری های قبل که همین طور رد شدم و زدم به حساب هیجان و استرس در انتظار جواب جلسه شورا و مجلسی ها.
> تفسیر از آیین نامه اومدن یا نیومدن  تابستون و هر چرت و پرت دیگه ای رو اگر دقت کرده باشید در متن پست اول گفتم مطلع نیستم و امیدوارم کارشون رو درست انجام بدن گذر از اینکه برای تابستان ارائه ندادن و الان در حال گیر ودار ارائه اش هستند و مهر هم هنوز ندادن و اما و اگرهای زیادی، براشون تحلیل ها و حرف های زیادی هست که اصلا نیاز به بحث نیست !
>  اما رو سیاه اونی هست که هنوز  تشکر که جای خودش ولی  شعور وشخصیت اینرو نداره که بفهمه و درک کنه از زمان و وقت و انرژی و هزینه ای که دیگران صرف کردند تا موردی رو پیگیری کنند و همون رو بدون کم و کاست در اختیار دیگران قرار داده اند تا مطلع باشند تا تصمیم بهتری و درست تری بگیرند.
>  در ضمن اگر صحبت ها و حرفهای من برای شما غیر قابل تحمل هست علاوه بر اینکه هیچ اجباری در خوندن و مطالعه کردن اونها نیست و هر کسی که مورد مهمی که در این خبر بود رو خودش فهمیده باشه برام کافی هست، می تونید به پنل کاربری خودتون مراجعه کنید و نام کاربری منو در بلاک لیست قرار بدید تا مجبور نباشید فشار بخورید.


شما لطف کردین و ممنونم از اطلاعتون که نشانه ی محبتی هس که به کنکوری ها و فکر درگیرشون دارید

ولی حالا ایشون یه حرف زد که بی منظور بود و کلی گفتن
ندید بگیرید

----------


## MYDR

> ما که قبلا ترمیم داشتیم دوباره میتونیم؟؟؟ این خیلی مهمه که ترمیم چندباره؟


با بخش نامه و شرایطی که تا به این لحظه موجود است خیر مقدور نیست !  اما خیلی مشکل ساز شده این مسئله و رسما حتی اگر 10 بار هم امکان تکرار باشه هم غیر عادلانه است و باید تکرار بپذیر باشه ! و به احتمال زیاد من فکر میکنم یکی از خروجی های این جلسه شورا و مجلس همین موارد باشه که پیگیری کرده باشند حداقل ترمیم از یک بار بیشتر باشه و مسئولین آموزش و پرورش هم بودند !
 اینکه قرار بوده تا مهرماه آیین نامه بدن و ندادن شاید به این دلیل بوده که خود آموزش و پرورش منتظر لغوش بوده و گفته تا وزارت علوم کنکور رو اعلام نکرده ما هم حرکتی نکنیم از تنبلی حد و حصر ندارند ! به خاطر همین وقتی میگن تا یک هفته دیگه !!! به خاطر این هست که میخوان ببیند این دفترچه های کنکور از وزارت علوم اعلام میشه اصلا دی ماه کنکور هست که این آموزش و پرورشی ها بخوان درگیر ترمیم و شرایط و زیر ساخت ها به این سرعت و فشردگی بشند یا نه ! به خاطر همین برای ترمیم معدل که بیشتر از یکبار باید باشه چون قانون هست طبق همون نظر و حرف خودشون که وقتی مگن شورا تصویب کرده همه باید اجرا کنند خوب این ترمیم حداقل 10بار رو هم همین شورا گفته پس باید به یک نحوی بالاخره اجرا بشه ! 
 خدا رو چی دیدیم شاید همین هفته گفتن آقا مصوبه شورای برای 1402 به بعد اجرا میشه و این طوری آموزش و پرورش هم فرصت کافی داره برای این زیر ساخت های مسخره اش ! پس حداقل به نظرم این یه هفته ای شما خودتون رو درگیر این ترمیم و... نکنید !  من برای دیپلم مجدد رفته بودم و با صحبت های که با مدیر مدرسه و... آموزش و پرورش کردم فعلا دست نگه داشتم ! این یه هفته ای چیزی رو از دست نمیدید ! درستون رو بخونید تا دفترچه ها بیاد که تقریبا همه چیز مشخص تر شده است.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> با بخش نامه و شرایطی که تا به این لحظه موجود است خیر مقدور نیست !  اما خیلی مشکل ساز شده این مسئله و رسما حتی اگر 10 بار هم امکان تکرار باشه هم غیر عادلانه است و باید تکرار بپذیر باشه ! و به احتمال زیاد من فکر میکنم یکی از خروجی های این جلسه شورا و مجلس همین موارد باشه که پیگیری کرده باشند حداقل ترمیم از یک بار بیشتر باشه و مسئولین آموزش و پرورش هم بودند !
>  اینکه قرار بوده تا مهرماه آیین نامه بدن و ندادن شاید به این دلیل بوده که خود آموزش و پرورش منتظر لغوش بوده و گفته تا وزارت علوم کنکور رو اعلام نکرده ما هم حرکتی نکنیم از تنبلی حد و حصر ندارند ! به خاطر همین وقتی میگن تا یک هفته دیگه !!! به خاطر این هست که میخوان ببیند این دفترچه های کنکور از وزارت علوم اعلام میشه اصلا دی ماه کنکور هست که این آموزش و پرورشی ها بخوان درگیر ترمیم و شرایط و زیر ساخت ها به این سرعت و فشردگی بشند یا نه ! به خاطر همین برای ترمیم معدل که بیشتر از یکبار باید باشه چون قانون هست طبق همون نظر و حرف خودشون که وقتی مگن شورا تصویب کرده همه باید اجرا کنند خوب این ترمیم حداقل 10بار رو هم همین شورا گفته پس باید به یک نحوی بالاخره اجرا بشه ! 
>  خدا رو چی دیدیم شاید همین هفته گفتن آقا مصوبه شورای برای 1402 به بعد اجرا میشه و این طوری آموزش و پرورش هم فرصت کافی داره برای این زیر ساخت های مسخره اش ! پس حداقل به نظرم این یه هفته ای شما خودتون رو درگیر این ترمیم و... نکنید !  من برای دیپلم مجدد رفته بودم و با صحبت های که با مدیر مدرسه و... آموزش و پرورش کردم فعلا دست نگه داشتم ! این یه هفته ای چیزی رو از دست نمیدید ! درستون رو بخونید تا دفترچه ها بیاد که تقریبا همه چیز مشخص تر شده است.


خدا لعنتشون کنه فقط اول گفتن ده بار حالا شده یکبار وقتی اینهمه قراره تاثیر بزاره چرا نباید چندبار باشه؟؟؟
بعد اینکه من از یه مشاوری که از اول موافق این طرح بوده شنیدم که میخوان کلا کاری کنن معدل بالاها فقط دانشگاههای خوب برن
به نظر شما به امثال من فرصت میدن بازم؟؟؟ یا منم باید برم یه دیپلم دیگه بگیرم؟

----------


## MYDR

> خدا لعنتشون کنه فقط اول گفتن ده بار حالا شده یکبار وقتی اینهمه قراره تاثیر بزاره چرا نباید چندبار باشه؟؟؟
> بعد اینکه من از یه مشاوری که از اول موافق این طرح بوده شنیدم که میخوان کلا کاری کنن معدل بالاها فقط دانشگاههای خوب برن
> به نظر شما به امثال من فرصت میدن بازم؟؟؟ یا منم باید برم یه دیپلم دیگه بگیرم؟


بیش باد ......
فرصت ترمیم مجدد رو باید تا 10 بار فراهم کنند ! این دیگه شده قانون ! حالا این وسط آموزش و پرورش زیر ساخت نداره و یا داره دم میزنه باید بره اعلام کنه آقا دست نگه دار تا 1 الی 2 سال دیگه بعدش من اوکی میشم ! 
گر  این کارو نکنه و فرضا هنوز هم فرصت ترمیم نمره همون 1 بار باشه، به راحتی به دیوان عدالت اداری میشه شکایت کرد و یک حق و یک قانون قوی پشتش هست !  این طوری نیمی از بچه ها قیام میکنند ! این دیگه نظام جدیدی و نظام قدیمی و سال 1401 و 1402 ای نداره دیگه ! یک موضوع کلی برای همه دانش اموزان و داوطلب ها هستند !  از طرفی بچه ها دیگه خودشون میرن برای اعتراض به حق ! ( البته امیدوارم ) چون دیگه رسما نمی تونند هیچ امیدی داشته باشند و اون مشاور وهمه کسانی که این طرح رو این مدلی دیدن تایید میشه حرفشون چون واقعا نمیشه کاری کرد ! این ظالمان میگن ما 15 درصد رشته پرمخاطب داریم، پس نباید 95 درصد داوطلب ها دنبال این ها باشند ! همون اول بتراشیم و کسانی که جز 20 درصد معدل بالاتری ها نیستند اصلا نتونند بیاند و برند کارگر و شغل های دیگه جامعه ! که ترافیک پشت کنکور رو هم ما به این شکل بر میداریم و جایزه نوبل هم باید بگیریم !

----------


## HoomanA7

> سلام وقت همگی بخیر
> عزیزانی که از آموزش و پرورش پرسیدن، امکان اینکه تعدادی از دروس رو در دی ماه و تعدادی دیگر رو در خرداد ماه ترمیم کنیم وجود داره؟


سلام مجدد
امروز از آموزش و پرورش پرسیدم گفتن که مطابق دستورالعمل قبلی فقط در یک نوبت امکان ترمیم وجود داره(چه یک درس چه 10درس)!!! و البته گفتن تا انتهای آبان ماه منتظر دستورالعمل جدید باشید.

----------


## MYDR

> سلام مجدد
> امروز از آموزش و پرورش پرسیدم گفتن که مطابق دستورالعمل قبلی فقط در یک نوبت امکان ترمیم وجود داره(چه یک درس چه 10درس)!!! و البته گفتن تا انتهای آبان ماه منتظر دستورالعمل جدید باشید.


تشکر از اطلاع رسانی و وقتی که صرف کردید.

پس تا اینجا مشخص شد که یه .... میخواد بکنند ! که حالا یا اول یا آخر آبان قراره خبری بشه ! و این دو نقطه پیگیری من از وزارت آموزش و پرورش و خبر شما از مدرسه نشون میده که چیزای هست که این مسئول آموزش و پرورشی که شما ازش سوال کردید دم زده .
و بهتر که زودتر و یا بعد از این ثبت نام سنجش این ها آیین نامه خودشون رو زودتر منتشر کنند و تا آخر آبان نکشه که مردم زودتر تکلیف خودشون رو بدونند و با صحبتی که باهاشون داشتم که قرار بوده آخر مهر آیین نامه اش رو بدند اگر روی روال پیش رفته باشند دیگه نباید به آخرای آبان کشیده بشه ( البته امیدوارم از این مسئولین تنبل و ... ).

----------


## Alireza23

سلام دوستان من خیلی وقته سر نزدم ب انجمن
کسی هست از شهرستان خرم اباد؟خبر داره ک نظام قدیم چطور برگذار میشه یا اصلا سوال پرسیده

اگ کسی هست ممنون میشم پاسخ بده

----------


## MYDR

سلام دوستان کنکوری !
با پیگیری های زیادی که داشتم، امروز پس از کلی مکافات و رفتار بد و تند سنجش و پایش کیفیت اموزشی آموزش و پرورش موضوع ترمیم بچه ها رو پیگیری کردم گفته اند :
 در دست اقدام در شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش هست و قرار بوده بیاد خصوصاً موضوع ترمیم معدل برای دیپمله های قبل 1384 که به احتمال زیاد در طی دو الی سه هفته آینده می آید ! و گفتند برای بعد از 84 ها که مشکلی نداشتیم ( ترسیدم یعنی چی برای 84 ها مشکل نداشتید اونهای که یه بار ترمیم کردند پس چی ؟ )   و ادامه دادند شایعه نکنید تا بیاد هر وقت اومد اطلاع رسانی میکنیم ! ( به شدت عصبی و تند بودند )  موضوع سابقه تحصیلی عمومی رو هم پیگیر شدم، اصلا نمی دونستند چی به چی هست !  ( عنوان سمت ایشون رو نمی تونم بگم که بنا به این وضعیت درهمی که هست ).

صحبت رو به صورت متن براتون قرار دادم که صرفاً جهت اطلاع و مطلع بودن این خبر ! ( حالا یه سری شیرین بازی برخی کودکستانی ها رو رو امیدوارم در تاپیک شاهد نباشیم ) .

ان شاءالله به خیر و خوشی باشه برای ترمیم معدلی ها.

----------


## Marz

> سلام دوستان کنکوری !
> با پیگیری های زیادی که داشتم، امروز پس از کلی مکافات و رفتار بد و تند سنجش و پایش کیفیت اموزشی آموزش و پرورش موضوع ترمیم بچه ها رو پیگیری کردم گفته اند :
>  در دست اقدام در شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش هست و قرار بوده بیاد خصوصاً موضوع ترمیم معدل برای دیپمله های قبل 1384 که به احتمال زیاد در طی دو الی سه هفته آینده می آید ! و گفتند برای بعد از 84 ها که مشکلی نداشتیم ( ترسیدم یعنی چی برای 84 ها مشکل نداشتید اونهای که یه بار ترمیم کردند پس چی ؟ )   و ادامه دادند شایعه نکنید تا بیاد هر وقت اومد اطلاع رسانی میکنیم ! ( به شدت عصبی و تند بودند )  موضوع سابقه تحصیلی عمومی رو هم پیگیر شدم، اصلا نمی دونستند چی به چی هست !  ( عنوان سمت ایشون رو نمی تونم بگم که بنا به این وضعیت درهمی که هست ).
> 
> صحبت رو به صورت متن براتون قرار دادم که صرفاً جهت اطلاع و مطلع بودن این خبر ! ( حالا یه سری شیرین بازی برخی کودکستانی ها رو رو امیدوارم در تاپیک شاهد نباشیم ) .
> 
> ان شاءالله به خیر و خوشی باشه برای ترمیم معدلی ها.


سلام خوبید . نظام قدیمی ها منظورم ترمی واحدی ها . مثلا اونایی که دیپلمشون مال ۹۵ ۹۶ عه . اونا ترمیمشون به چه صورته ؟ 
نمرات سوم دبیرستانم اوکی هستش 
ولی پیش دانشگاهی خوب نیستن 
میدونین ترمیمشون به چه صورته ؟
الان ثبت نام برای ترمیم دی شروع شده؟؟

----------


## علی۲

> سلام دوستان کنکوری !
> با پیگیری های زیادی که داشتم، امروز پس از کلی مکافات و رفتار بد و تند سنجش و پایش کیفیت اموزشی آموزش و پرورش موضوع ترمیم بچه ها رو پیگیری کردم گفته اند :
>  در دست اقدام در شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش هست و قرار بوده بیاد خصوصاً موضوع ترمیم معدل برای دیپمله های قبل 1384 که به احتمال زیاد در طی دو الی سه هفته آینده می آید ! و گفتند برای بعد از 84 ها که مشکلی نداشتیم ( ترسیدم یعنی چی برای 84 ها مشکل نداشتید اونهای که یه بار ترمیم کردند پس چی ؟ )   و ادامه دادند شایعه نکنید تا بیاد هر وقت اومد اطلاع رسانی میکنیم ! ( به شدت عصبی و تند بودند )  موضوع سابقه تحصیلی عمومی رو هم پیگیر شدم، اصلا نمی دونستند چی به چی هست !  ( عنوان سمت ایشون رو نمی تونم بگم که بنا به این وضعیت درهمی که هست ).
> 
> صحبت رو به صورت متن براتون قرار دادم که صرفاً جهت اطلاع و مطلع بودن این خبر ! ( حالا یه سری شیرین بازی برخی کودکستانی ها رو رو امیدوارم در تاپیک شاهد نباشیم ) .
> 
> ان شاءالله به خیر و خوشی باشه برای ترمیم معدلی ها.


سلام داداش میشه در مورد ترمیم معدل تو خردادماه هم یه توضیحی بدی میشه نمیشه

----------


## MYDR

> سلام خوبید . نظام قدیمی ها منظورم ترمی واحدی ها . مثلا اونایی که دیپلمشون مال ۹۵ ۹۶ عه . اونا ترمیمشون به چه صورته ؟ 
> نمرات سوم دبیرستانم اوکی هستش 
> ولی پیش دانشگاهی خوب نیستن 
> میدونین ترمیمشون به چه صورته ؟
> الان ثبت نام برای ترمیم دی شروع شده؟؟


تقریبا نصف صفحه ای نوشتم ارسال زدم نمی دونم چرا نیومده !
مجدد میگم ! این سنجش و پذیرش میگفت ما سایر موارد مشکل نداریم و این وضعیت برای اون سابقه ندارها است و مابقی که قانونشون هست !  ( میگم این طرف خیلی بد حرف میزد و به شدت عصبی بود) ! پس برای امثال شما به احتمال زیاد همین قانونی که فعلا دارند رو اجرا میکنند !  این ها میگن اونهای که قانون براشون هست همون اجرا بشه برای اونهای که قانون نداریم فعلا قانون بزاریم ! برای اون دسته از حالت های که قانون دارند ولی باگ دره هیچ اپدیت و بروز رسانی مثل اینکه در دسترس نیست !  مثلا میگن ترمیم ! خوب قانون داریم برید ترمیم !  میگیم ترمیم معدل یه بار انجام شده باشه چی ؟ هیچی قانونی نداره !

این خبر بعدی رو در همین پست بگم : 
بعد از این سنجش و پذیرش آموزش و پرورش از جای پیگیری کردم که نمی تونم ذکر کنم، گفتند آقا این همه حرفهای که سنجش و پذیرش زده مربوط به خودشون و آموزش و پرورش هست ! این ها باید آیین نامه اجرایش رو بنویسند برای سابقه تحصیلی و از سایر جاها نهایت امر میخواند مجوز بگیرند ! برای برخی از نیازهاشون ! الان درگیر ایجاد زیر ساخت هستند مثل بانک طلاعاتی دانش آموزان بانک سوال و.... ! این ها هنوز نرسیدن کارهاشون رو برسند ! و گفت اصلا کنکور برای کی و چی هست ؟ برای آموزش عالی و دانشگاه ! ربطی به آموزش و پرورش نداره ! کلی حرف زدیم ! حتی بهش تکرار 10 بار و 1 بار امتحان نهایی رو گفتم :  گفت برای این چنین امتحانی به شدت هزینه بر هست ! بودجه اش رو هم ندادن به آموزش و پرورش به خاطر همین اموزش و پرورش نمی تونه در این وسعت امتحان برگزار کنه ! همین الانش برای امتحانان نهایی برای مراقب ها مشکل دارند ! مراقب ها بدون پول که نمیاند ! طرح سوال تصحیح و...  همه اش هزینه است ! ( و این طور میشه فهمید که متاسفانه حالا حالاها اون های که یک بار ترمیم کردند راه حلی براشون نیست ) .

همچنین از شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی پیگیری کردم بسیارررررررررر زشت و بد و توهین آمیز اون شخص مقام دار جواب داد که : وزیررر آموزش و پرورش قبول کرده !  این ها کارهاشون رو میکنند و به شما اطلاع رسانی میشه !  تا دی !!!!  گفتم جناب آقای ....  ما پیگیری کردیم اموزش و پرورش روی این مورد حرفی و چیزی برای گفتن نداره ! گفت نه به هر حال وزیر قبول کرده و کارهاشون رو میکنند و موردی این طوری به شما جواب نمیدن ! و شما تعدادتون زیاده ! و ......

یعنی بی ...... بی ......     !    Xxxx  در xxxxxx  t  ......... زاده  دفترچه کنکور دی ماه داره میاد ! بعدش ملت چی کار باید بکنند ؟!

خیلی صحبت شد که به خاطر یه سری از مسائل که گیرم نمی تونم بگم.  یعنی ..... تر از این ش . ا.ف  من ندیدم !

من این طور فکر میکنم کنکور دی ماه اجرا میشه مابقی جزئیات و گیر و گورها بعد از دی تکمیل میشه!

الان واقعا بچه ها باید از  اموزش و پرورش پیگیر باشند : مطالبه ترمیم ! دیپلم مجدد، سابقه تحصیلی ، شرکت در ترمیم 10 بار و... !  و اگر این بار بچه ها شل بیان بازم مثل سری های  قبل میشه که به حقمون نمی رسیم ! متاسفانه این سری چیزا رو هرچی هم بگم میدونم کسی گوش نمیده و هر کسی فقط و فقط به خودش فکر میکنه! تنهایی و با عده ای محدود نمیشه کاری کرد !  مثلا الان بچه ها باید جلوی آموزش و پرورش باشند و بخواهیم که آقا جواب بدید ! 

سر درد شدم.

----------


## ali_12

سلام
من دیپلمم ریاضی و ماقبل 84 هست.شهرستان هم گرفتم
حالا برای ایجاد سابقه باید 6 تا درس عمومی امتحان بدم؟؟
من تهران هستم و کجا باید برم؟دبیرستان یا بزرگسالان؟ثبت نام از کی هست و تا کی؟ روند کار چطوره؟؟؟بزرگسالان تهران کجاست؟
یک موسسه تو دیوار میگفت ما ثبت نام میکنیم و هزینه 4400 میشه کلا !! میگفت آزاد هستیم.توی انقلاب
روند کار چطوره؟؟؟

----------


## MYDR

> سلام
> من دیپلمم ریاضی و ماقبل 84 هست.شهرستان هم گرفتم
> حالا برای ایجاد سابقه باید 6 تا درس عمومی امتحان بدم؟؟
> من تهران هستم و کجا باید برم؟دبیرستان یا بزرگسالان؟ثبت نام از کی هست و تا کی؟ روند کار چطوره؟؟؟بزرگسالان تهران کجاست؟
> یک موسسه تو دیوار میگفت ما ثبت نام میکنیم و هزینه 4400 میشه کلا !! میگفت آزاد هستیم.توی انقلاب
> روند کار چطوره؟؟؟


دیوار و موسسات رو بنداز دور دادا، خودت برو به آموزش و پرورش منطقه اتون مراجعه کن !
یه مشکلی بود این بود که میگفتن کسانی که جای که دیپلم گرفتن باید برای دیپلم مجدد و ترمیم به همون شهرستان خودشون مراجعه کنند !( شاید الان برش داشته باشند و این یه مورد الان حضور ذهن ندارم ) .
الان به همین اموش و پرورش منطقه خودتون فعلا مراجعه کن ! قسمت امتحانات ! بگو درخواست تطبیق دیپلم دارم اگر گفتن همینجا هم میشه درخواست میدی ! یکی دو هفته طول میکشه که مثلا جلسه برگزار کنند و دستور بدن برای تطبیق ! 
بعدش قسمت امتحانات برات اقدام میکنه تا جای که توی سامانه برات تطبیق بخوره، مابقی دروس باقی مونده رو باید امتحان بدی ! (مدارک و هزینه ثبت نام و عکس و... هم همون بخش امتحانات بهت میگه !)  برای دی ماه الان ثبت نام میکنند.
اون های که باقی میمونه برخیشون نهایی و برخی از اونها داخل مدرسه ای هست که میره ثبت نام میکنی! مدرسه ای هم که میری ثبت نام میکنی مدرسه بزرگ سالان هست ! ( این اسم بزرگ سالان هم خیلی ربطی ب دیپلم 84 و قبل اون نداره !  کلا فارغ التحصیل ها دیگه مدرسه روزانه و دولتی و غیر انتفاعی نمیرند باید برن بزرگ سالان ).

----------


## ali_12

> دیوار و موسسات رو بنداز دور دادا، خودت برو به آموزش و پرورش منطقه اتون مراجعه کن !
> یه مشکلی بود این بود که میگفتن کسانی که جای که دیپلم گرفتن باید برای دیپلم مجدد و ترمیم به همون شهرستان خودشون مراجعه کنند !( شاید الان برش داشته باشند و این یه مورد الان حضور ذهن ندارم ) .
> الان به همین اموش و پرورش منطقه خودتون فعلا مراجعه کن ! قسمت امتحانات ! بگو درخواست تطبیق دیپلم دارم اگر گفتن همینجا هم میشه درخواست میدی ! یکی دو هفته طول میکشه که مثلا جلسه برگزار کنند و دستور بدن برای تطبیق ! 
> بعدش قسمت امتحانات برات اقدام میکنه تا جای که توی سامانه برات تطبیق بخوره، مابقی دروس باقی مونده رو باید امتحان بدی ! (مدارک و هزینه ثبت نام و عکس و... هم همون بخش امتحانات بهت میگه !)  برای دی ماه الان ثبت نام میکنند.
> اون های که باقی میمونه برخیشون نهایی و برخی از اونها داخل مدرسه ای هست که میره ثبت نام میکنی! مدرسه ای هم که میری ثبت نام میکنی مدرسه بزرگ سالان هست ! ( این اسم بزرگ سالان هم خیلی ربطی ب دیپلم 84 و قبل اون نداره !  کلا فارغ التحصیل ها دیگه مدرسه روزانه و دولتی و غیر انتفاعی نمیرند باید برن بزرگ سالان ).


ممنون
ولی چرا تطبیق دیپلم؟یعنی با نمرات عمومی دیپلم ریاضی ام نمره جدید و معادلسازی ایجاد بشه؟؟بدون اینکه دیگه امتحان نهایی بدم؟
مگر نگفتند که کسانی که سابقه ندارند باید 6 تا درس عمومی سابقه ایجاد کنند و امتحان نهایی بدن و اختصاصی ها فقط درصد کنکور؟؟

----------


## MYDR

> ممنون
> ولی چرا تطبیق دیپلم؟یعنی با نمرات عمومی دیپلم ریاضی ام نمره جدید و معادلسازی ایجاد بشه؟؟بدون اینکه دیگه امتحان نهایی بدم؟
> مگر نگفتند که کسانی که سابقه ندارند باید 6 تا درس عمومی سابقه ایجاد کنند و امتحان نهایی بدن و اختصاصی ها فقط درصد کنکور؟؟



خوب برادر من این همه حرص و جوش داریم میزنیم برای همین دیگه !  الان اگر شما بخواهی اقدام کنی اموزش و پرورش میگه فقط دیپلم مجدد و همه دروس و.... !  چیزی به اسم سابقه تحصیلی عمومی این ها ندارند و همه پیگیری های من بابت این موضوع سابقه تحصیلی عمومی ترمیم مجددد بیش از یک بار تغییر رشته ای ها و.... که در بالا خبر دادم نشون از بی صاحب بودن اوضاع و نامشخص بودن اون داره !  الان نه شما و نه هیچ کس دیگه ای نمی تونه سابقه تحصیلی عمومی اون 6 درس رو ایجاد کنه و به احتمال زیاد کنکور دی ماه هم که میرسه سابقه نخواهد داشت ! مگر اینکه این ها یکی دو ماه دیگه یه چیزی بدن بیرون که دی ماه هم کنکور داره طرف هم باید بره سابقه تحصیلی ایجاد کنه که بعید هست به نظرم این ها انقدر عرضه داشته باشند ! و یاه بعدها راه کار دیگه ای از خودشون خلق کنند !

----------


## ali_12

> خوب برادر من این همه حرص و جوش داریم میزنیم برای همین دیگه !  الان اگر شما بخواهی اقدام کنی اموزش و پرورش میگه فقط دیپلم مجدد و همه دروس و.... !  چیزی به اسم سابقه تحصیلی عمومی این ها ندارند و همه پیگیری های من بابت این موضوع سابقه تحصیلی عمومی ترمیم مجددد بیش از یک بار تغییر رشته ای ها و.... که در بالا خبر دادم نشون از بی صاحب بودن اوضاع و نامشخص بودن اون داره !  الان نه شما و نه هیچ کس دیگه ای نمی تونه سابقه تحصیلی عمومی اون 6 درس رو ایجاد کنه و به احتمال زیاد کنکور دی ماه هم که میرسه سابقه نخواهد داشت ! مگر اینکه این ها یکی دو ماه دیگه یه چیزی بدن بیرون که دی ماه هم کنکور داره طرف هم باید بره سابقه تحصیلی ایجاد کنه که بعید هست به نظرم این ها انقدر عرضه داشته باشند ! و یاه بعدها راه کار دیگه ای از خودشون خلق کنند !


ممنونم
یعنی 8 ام که ثبت نام کنکور دی شروع میشه تو دفترچه مشخص نمیشه این؟
حالا من یک سر برم آموزش پرورش ببینم چی میگن !

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> خوب برادر من این همه حرص و جوش داریم میزنیم برای همین دیگه !  الان اگر شما بخواهی اقدام کنی اموزش و پرورش میگه فقط دیپلم مجدد و همه دروس و.... !  چیزی به اسم سابقه تحصیلی عمومی این ها ندارند و همه پیگیری های من بابت این موضوع سابقه تحصیلی عمومی ترمیم مجددد بیش از یک بار تغییر رشته ای ها و.... که در بالا خبر دادم نشون از بی صاحب بودن اوضاع و نامشخص بودن اون داره !  الان نه شما و نه هیچ کس دیگه ای نمی تونه سابقه تحصیلی عمومی اون 6 درس رو ایجاد کنه و به احتمال زیاد کنکور دی ماه هم که میرسه سابقه نخواهد داشت ! مگر اینکه این ها یکی دو ماه دیگه یه چیزی بدن بیرون که دی ماه هم کنکور داره طرف هم باید بره سابقه تحصیلی ایجاد کنه که بعید هست به نظرم این ها انقدر عرضه داشته باشند ! و یاه بعدها راه کار دیگه ای از خودشون خلق کنند !


سلام داداش . وقت بخیر . خدا قوت .
خبر امروز اون پسره که موسسه‌ی فانتوم رو داره رو دیدید ؟
گفت که شکایتش به دیوان ، ارجاع داده شده به دادگاه و قاضی بالا هم براش مشخص شده .
چطوری میشه انقدر زود پروسه‌ش انجام بشه ؟ نتیجه.ای می‌ده آیا ؟ تازه گل پسرمون ٱرد هم داده که اگر سازمان سنجش اعلام کنه که ترمیم فقط یکبار مجازه ، سریعا یه شکایت نامه هم برای این موضوع تنظیم میکنه .

----------


## farzaddd

> سلام داداش . وقت بخیر . خدا قوت .
> خبر امروز اون پسره که موسسه‌ی فانتوم رو داره رو دیدید ؟
> گفت که شکایتش به دیوان ، ارجاع داده شده به دادگاه و قاضی بالا هم براش مشخص شده .
> چطوری میشه انقدر زود پروسه‌ش انجام بشه ؟ نتیجه.ای می‌ده آیا ؟ تازه گل پسرمون ٱرد هم داده که اگر سازمان سنجش اعلام کنه که ترمیم فقط یکبار مجازه ، سریعا یه شکایت نامه هم برای این موضوع تنظیم میکنه .


روند دیوان الان غیر خضوری و سریعتر شده ،اتفاقا تو جزییات میشه شکایت کرد،مثلا تو قانون سال ۹۲ و ۹۵ که مصوبه شورا مطابق اونه میشه برای همه بندهایی که اموزش پرورش میخواد تخلف کنه شکایت کرد،مثلا اکر بیان بگن یک بار فقط ترمیم میشه کرد این یعنی حق ادامه تحصیل رشته های تاپ سلب شده که این اصلا خلاف قانون اساسیه وراحت دیوان پیگیری میکنه

----------


## Saiedeh

> سلام داداش . وقت بخیر . خدا قوت .
> خبر امروز اون پسره که موسسه‌ی فانتوم رو داره رو دیدید ؟
> گفت که شکایتش به دیوان ، ارجاع داده شده به دادگاه و قاضی بالا هم براش مشخص شده .
> چطوری میشه انقدر زود پروسه‌ش انجام بشه ؟ نتیجه.ای می‌ده آیا ؟ تازه گل پسرمون ٱرد هم داده که اگر سازمان سنجش اعلام کنه که ترمیم فقط یکبار مجازه ، سریعا یه شکایت نامه هم برای این موضوع تنظیم میکنه .


میشه برای حق ترمیم شکایت کرد  :Yahoo (1): 
همونجوری که برای حق محرومیت و ۱ بار تحصیل روزانه شکایت کردن و دیوان گوش سنجش و بقیه ارگان هارو پیچوند :Yahoo (23):

----------


## MYDR

> ممنونم
> یعنی 8 ام که ثبت نام کنکور دی شروع میشه تو دفترچه مشخص نمیشه این؟
> حالا من یک سر برم آموزش پرورش ببینم چی میگن !


دفترچه بیاد تا حدی یه سری موارد مشخص تر میشه ! که قابل پیگری و استناد بیشتری خواهد بود.
اوکی، سر بزن ببین به شما چی میگن و وضعیت چه طوری ها است.

----------


## MYDR

> سلام داداش . وقت بخیر . خدا قوت .
> خبر امروز اون پسره که موسسه‌ی فانتوم رو داره رو دیدید ؟
> گفت که شکایتش به دیوان ، ارجاع داده شده به دادگاه و قاضی بالا هم براش مشخص شده .
> چطوری میشه انقدر زود پروسه‌ش انجام بشه ؟ نتیجه.ای می‌ده آیا ؟ تازه گل پسرمون ٱرد هم داده که اگر سازمان سنجش اعلام کنه که ترمیم فقط یکبار مجازه ، سریعا یه شکایت نامه هم برای این موضوع تنظیم میکنه .



این کانال زرد فوق العاده عقده دیده و مطرح شدند رو میگی ! همون موقع خبری که ازش توی کانال سبطی ارسال شده تازه شناختمش و بعدش که عکسش رو دیدم تازه فهمیدم اِ  اون همونی که روزی گردهمایی در مسجد با حضور دکتر توکلی مدام مثل مرغک گوش به فرمان سبطی بالا و پایین می پریده و مثلا به این و اون خط میدده و سعی میکرده در دربار سبطی نوکری کنه !  دیگه از اون روزی که تاپیک رو زدم دیگه به کانال زردش نگاه نکردم که ببینم چی زر میزنه!

الان سبطی مشغول شده به فروش کتاب و کلاس های آنلاین و... خودش و این وسط کانال های زرد این شکلی هم نقش پارازیت و پیگیر  رو دارند که به هر حال بتونند هم اگر کاری شد امثال سبطی بتونند دوباره بوق کرنا کنند هم این پسرک 19  20 ساله خودی نشون داده باشه به هر حال کنشش گررر آموزشی هستند ایشون !
  هرچند به ایشون مجدد پیام دادم و ایشون در تلگرام با درد و فشار خوردن بسیاری حرص و عقده گشایی کرد و بعدش بلاک کرد، سعی کردم به ایشون بفهمونم که آقا اشتب میزنی و بعدش خودت رو رسوا میکنی حتی اگرر  رای دیوان به نفع تو صادر بشه نظام قدیمی ها که هیچ، حتی نظام جدیدی ها رو هم توی دردسر میندازی ! ( شاید در اون تاپیک  مواردی رو قرار دادم ).

این متنی که برای ارسال به دیوان عدالت اداری ارسال کردند بقدری باگ داره که حد وحصر نداره !
تازه شکایت ایشون مثلا رفته باشه پیش دست قاضی ! در نوبت رسیدگی هست و چیز خاص و اتفاق خاصی رخ نداده ! ایشون که الان زر زده که بله اگر قاضی دستور موقت بده ! اجرا مصوبه لغو میشه !   بله اجرای مصوبه فعلا متوقف میشه ولی طرف شکایت بلافاصله میتونه درخواست بده که بررسی بشه قرار موقت برداشته بشه ! این قرار موقت چه اجرا بشه ( یعنی معادلات شورای سنجش و پذیرش تا تعیین تکلیف نهای متوقف بشه ) و چه قرار موقت اجرا نشه ( یعنی معادلات شورای سنجش و پذیرش تا تعیین تکلیف نهایی روال خودش رو طی کنه )  هیچ تاثیری در رسیدگی نهایی و نظر نهایی دیوان عدالت اداری ندارد !
  اما به فرض که دیوان عدالت اداری به درخواست ایشون رای مثبت داده باشه جای خوشحالی که نداره هیچ ! جای بدبختی بیشتری برای داوطلب های کنکوری به وجود میاره ! که در تاپیک مربوطه به صورت مفصل توضیح دادم !  نمونه اش این که : شورای سنجش و پذیرش از طرف خود شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مامور این کار هست ! و به دیوان میگه که آقا مصوبات شورای انقلاب فرهنگی لازم الاجرا است و به من تفریض اختیار داده شده ! پس کسی نمی تونه حرفی بزنه و این باعث میشه که راه برای شکایت های بعدی سخت تر بشه چون در وحدت رویه های بعدی برای شکایت های مشابه به این رای های نهایی استناد میشه !
از طرف دیگه ! میگیم اصلا دیوان عدالت ادرای رای به نفع این دادخواست صادر کرد، شورای سنجش و پذیرش به راحتی همین مصوبات خودش رو میده به شورای انقلاب فرهنگی و میگه آقا برای اجرا امضا کن که دیگه دهن همه بسته بشه که نتونند باطلش کنند !
از طرف دیگه حتی این درخواست دیوان رای به ابطالش بده : دیگه نه تنها نظام قدیمی ها بلکه نظام جدیدی ها حتما باید برای رشته مورد نظر دیپلم مجدد بگیرند ! همه نظام ها باید در امتحان نهایی شرکت کنند !
  هرچند خودم به همراه برخی از دوستان در حال تنظیم مستندات برای ارسال به مسئولین این موضوع هستیم.

صحبت های از جنون دیده شدن و شانتاژ این پسرک 19 20 ساله رو شاید در تاپیک مربوطه قرار دادم !
*http://forum.konkur.in/thread78426.html*

در خصوص ترمیم 1 بار و 10 بار و.... ایشون که هیچ اصلا مهم نیستند، همه افراد و داوطلب ها شکایت میکنند ! و خود من هم از مسائل حقوقی و سایر موارد انقدر بی اطلاع نیستم و نگارش متون بد نیستم و میتونم با کمک از چند نفر هم بهترین حالت رو بنویسیم ! این جا رای دیوان به احتمال بسیار بسیار بالا تایید میشه چون خود قانون یعنی مصوبه شورا از طرف سازمان بازرسی هم حمایت شده ! و در مصوبه کوفتی  حداقل عدد 10 بار ذکر شده پس این آقایون باید اجراش کنند !  با آقای ..... شورای انقلاب فرهنگی هم که صحبت میکردم این مورد رو هم گفتم : بازم گفت وزیر قبول کرده ! پس باید اجراش کنه! در این خصوص خیلی نگران نیستم چون بعد از اجرای کنکور دیگه 80 95 درصد از شرکت کننده ها درگیر ترمیم معدل میشند و مثل سیل سرازیر میشند برای اعتراض .

----------


## Mhdmhb

چه داستان طولانی هس این ۱۴۰۲ خدا آخرشو به خیر کنه....یکی نیس بگه ع.ضیا شماها که نمیتونید ده بار ترمیمو برگزار کنید آخه واجب بود این همه ملتو اسیر افکار پلیدتون میکردین؟!

----------


## Marz

> تقریبا نصف صفحه ای نوشتم ارسال زدم نمی دونم چرا نیومده !
> مجدد میگم ! این سنجش و پذیرش میگفت ما سایر موارد مشکل نداریم و این وضعیت برای اون سابقه ندارها است و مابقی که قانونشون هست !  ( میگم این طرف خیلی بد حرف میزد و به شدت عصبی بود) ! پس برای امثال شما به احتمال زیاد همین قانونی که فعلا دارند رو اجرا میکنند !  این ها میگن اونهای که قانون براشون هست همون اجرا بشه برای اونهای که قانون نداریم فعلا قانون بزاریم ! برای اون دسته از حالت های که قانون دارند ولی باگ دره هیچ اپدیت و بروز رسانی مثل اینکه در دسترس نیست !  مثلا میگن ترمیم ! خوب قانون داریم برید ترمیم !  میگیم ترمیم معدل یه بار انجام شده باشه چی ؟ هیچی قانونی نداره !
> 
> این خبر بعدی رو در همین پست بگم : 
> بعد از این سنجش و پذیرش آموزش و پرورش از جای پیگیری کردم که نمی تونم ذکر کنم، گفتند آقا این همه حرفهای که سنجش و پذیرش زده مربوط به خودشون و آموزش و پرورش هست ! این ها باید آیین نامه اجرایش رو بنویسند برای سابقه تحصیلی و از سایر جاها نهایت امر میخواند مجوز بگیرند ! برای برخی از نیازهاشون ! الان درگیر ایجاد زیر ساخت هستند مثل بانک طلاعاتی دانش آموزان بانک سوال و.... ! این ها هنوز نرسیدن کارهاشون رو برسند ! و گفت اصلا کنکور برای کی و چی هست ؟ برای آموزش عالی و دانشگاه ! ربطی به آموزش و پرورش نداره ! کلی حرف زدیم ! حتی بهش تکرار 10 بار و 1 بار امتحان نهایی رو گفتم :  گفت برای این چنین امتحانی به شدت هزینه بر هست ! بودجه اش رو هم ندادن به آموزش و پرورش به خاطر همین اموزش و پرورش نمی تونه در این وسعت امتحان برگزار کنه ! همین الانش برای امتحانان نهایی برای مراقب ها مشکل دارند ! مراقب ها بدون پول که نمیاند ! طرح سوال تصحیح و...  همه اش هزینه است ! ( و این طور میشه فهمید که متاسفانه حالا حالاها اون های که یک بار ترمیم کردند راه حلی براشون نیست ) .
> 
> همچنین از شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی پیگیری کردم بسیارررررررررر زشت و بد و توهین آمیز اون شخص مقام دار جواب داد که : وزیررر آموزش و پرورش قبول کرده !  این ها کارهاشون رو میکنند و به شما اطلاع رسانی میشه !  تا دی !!!!  گفتم جناب آقای ....  ما پیگیری کردیم اموزش و پرورش روی این مورد حرفی و چیزی برای گفتن نداره ! گفت نه به هر حال وزیر قبول کرده و کارهاشون رو میکنند و موردی این طوری به شما جواب نمیدن ! و شما تعدادتون زیاده ! و ......
> 
> یعنی بی ...... بی ......     !    Xxxx  در xxxxxx  t  ......... زاده  دفترچه کنکور دی ماه داره میاد ! بعدش ملت چی کار باید بکنند ؟!
> ...


ممنون عزیزم وقت گذاشتی تایپ کردی . واقعا همه چی در هم برهمه کاش وقتی کاریو نمیتونن انجام بدن اعلامش هم نکننن 😪

----------


## çiyagar

من هم رفتم امروز از آموزش پرورش ناحیه مون پرسیدم.
والا از هیچیییییییییی خبر نداشتن. و از بخشنامه جدیدم که حرف زدم، گفتن که والا به ما که چیزی اعلام نکردن.
بعد گفتن نمیتونی پیش دانشگاهی رو ترمیم کنی. و فقط میتونی سوم دبیرستان رو ترمیم کنی و همین.
یا هم دیپلم مجدد بگیری. و از کنکور جدید هم چیزی نمیدونستن. و بهشون سایت سنجش و اطاعیه رو باز کردم و دادم خوندن و گفتن آهااااااان چه جالب.

بعد میدونید چیشد؟ انگار من اصلا پیش دانشگاهی ندارم  :Yahoo (50): 
بله درست خوندید. هر چه شماره دانش اموزیم رو میزدن، تو سیستمشون کارنامم موجود نبود هیچ، تو اون مدرسه که درس خوندمم وارد سیستم شدن و گفتن که کسی به اسم فلانی کلا هیچ سوابقی به عنوان پیش دانشگاهی نداره.
بعد کارنامه فیزیکی مو نشونشون دادم. تعجب میکردن  :Yahoo (113):  حتی تو سایت دیپکد هم زدم. انگار سوابقی ندارم. دیپلم رو دارم با معدل 8 ..... ولی پیش رو نه.
الان من موندم و یه دیپلم سوم دبیرستان تجربی. و الانم نمیدونم چه شتی بخورم.

----------


## LEA

> من هم رفتم امروز از آموزش پرورش ناحیه مون پرسیدم.
> والا از هیچیییییییییی خبر نداشتن. و از بخشنامه جدیدم که حرف زدم، گفتن که والا به ما که چیزی اعلام نکردن.
> بعد گفتن نمیتونی پیش دانشگاهی رو ترمیم کنی. و فقط میتونی سوم دبیرستان رو ترمیم کنی و همین.
> یا هم دیپلم مجدد بگیری. و از کنکور جدید هم چیزی نمیدونستن. و بهشون سایت سنجش و اطاعیه رو باز کردم و دادم خوندن و گفتن آهااااااان چه جالب.
> 
> بعد میدونید چیشد؟ انگار من اصلا پیش دانشگاهی ندارم 
> بله درست خوندید. هر چه شماره دانش اموزیم رو میزدن، تو سیستمشون کارنامم موجود نبود هیچ، تو اون مدرسه که درس خوندمم وارد سیستم شدن و گفتن که کسی به اسم فلانی کلا هیچ سوابقی به عنوان پیش دانشگاهی نداره.
> بعد کارنامه فیزیکی مو نشونشون دادم. تعجب میکردن  حتی تو سایت دیپکد هم زدم. انگار سوابقی ندارم. دیپلم رو دارم با معدل 8 ..... ولی پیش رو نه.
> الان من موندم و یه دیپلم سوم دبیرستان تجربی. و الانم نمیدونم چه شتی بخورم.



 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): کارنامه رو نداشتن؟
چقدر مسئولیت پذیر
رو ازمون متمرکز شید فعلا
اگر تغییر جدیدی دادن که به سود بود اون رو هم انجام میدین

چرا ادعا میکنن که هدفمون ارامش  داوطلب و کاهش اضطرابه
بدترمون کردی که سنجش محترم

----------


## MYDR

بروز رسانی :
طبق اخباری منتشر شده :

*پیشنهادات جدید برای ترمیم نمره کنکوری‌ها/ فقط یک فرصت برای ترمیم نمره داده می‌شود                                    * 

متن خبر  در خبرگزاری فارس .




> محسن زارعی رئیس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی در  گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار آموزش و پرورش خبرگزاری فارس با بیان اینکه تصمیم‌های  جدید برای ترمیم نمره پیش‌بینی شده است، اظهار کرد: از جمله پیشنهادات مطرح  شده، این است که دیپلمه‌های قبل از سال 1384 بتوانند در قالب ترمیم نمره،  تولید سابقه کنند.
> 
>   وی ادامه داد: مورد بعدی این  بود که فارغ‌التحصیلان نظام‌ قدیم باید برای ترمیم نمره درخواست کمیسیون  می‌دادند که در پیشنهاد جدید، نیاز به درخواست کمیسیون نیست.
>   زارعی  اضافه کرد: این موارد در کمیسیون شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش طرح شده و  موافقت اولیه انجام شده است و باید در شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش بررسی  شود. 
>   وی با بیان اینکه فقط یکبار امکان ترمیم  نمره وجود دارد، افزود: فقط یک فرصت برای ترمیم نمره داده می‌شود و تعیین  هزینه آن هم به خود استان‌‌ها سپرده شده است که در شورای آموزش و پرورش  استان با توجه به مقتضیات استان تصمیم می‌گیرند که چه هزینه‌هایی دریافت  کنند. 
>   رئیس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش  در پاسخ به این پرسش که «از چه زمانی افراد می‌توانند برای ترمیم رتبه  اقدام کنند؟»، گفت: اینکه فقط داوطلبان می‌توانند در امتحانات نهایی خرداد  شرکت کنند یا در امتحانات شهریور و دی نیز این امکان فراهم باشد، در دست  بررسی است چون یک بحث این بود که هم‌ترازی امتحانات مطرح است.
>   به  گزارش فارس، با توجه به اهمیت سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور، ارتقای نمره دارای  اهمیت شده و بر همین اساس امکان ترمیم نمره در امتحانات نهایی فراهم شده  است.




 همون  طوری که گفته بودم با پیگیری  های زیادی که داشتم، خبرش رو زودتر به دوستان اعلام کرده بودم، این هم خبر  رسمی که چند روز بعد توسط خود زارعی اعلام شده !  

اگر در متن  اطلاعیه ای که در شروع تاپیک و پست های بعدی گفتم دقت کرده باشید، گفتم  بیشتر گیر اینها برای کسانی  هست که براشون هیچ قانونی ندارند ! و کسانی که در شرایط فعلی براشون قانون  نصف و نیمه ای دارند بهش توجهی ندارند !  همون حرف آقای مسئول رو قید کرده  بودم گه گفته بودند 84ها به بعد که قانون دارند و قبلی ها قانونی براشون  نیست !
و نکته مهم دیگه این که برای کسانی که سابقه ندارند ( چه قدیم و  چه جدید) باید سابقه تحصیلی عمومی بسازند نه اینکه از اول برند دروس رو  بگذرونند !  

این موارد ترمیم سایر موراد و حالت های که افراد درگیر  اون هستند  ، سابقه تحصیلی عمومی در پیگیری من و خبری که الان زارعی هم  گفته دیده نمیشه و یک فاجعه وحشت ناک در کار هست.   دارند کنکور رو خصوصی  برای عده ای خاص اجرا میکنند وسایر افراد رو به شکل های مختلف و بهانه های  مخلف دیلیت می کنند.

مطلب بعدی هم که مدام در حال تکرار برای دوستان هستم ! فرصت ترمیم هست که همش میگن یک بار یک بار ! این یعنی فاجعه ! دقت کنید.

----------


## MYDR

این اخرین پیگیری رو به شما هم  صرفا ً جهت اطلاع بگم:
 مسئولی گفت بین 25 الی 30 آبان برید به آموزش و پرورش منطقه خودتون سر بزنید و بگید بخش نامه ترمیم اومده یا نه !

----------


## Moon.Sa

خو ینی چی؟! الان منی که معدلم زیر 12ه باید بدونم خردادم وقت دارم واسه ترمیم یا ته فرصتم دیه یا نه؟! چیزی میدونن از برنامه ریزی این آقایون؟!
خو وقتی در دست بررسیه شیکر میخوری میخوای اجراش کنی

----------


## NiLQwoV

> خو ینی چی؟! الان منی که معدلم زیر 12ه باید بدونم خردادم وقت دارم واسه ترمیم یا ته فرصتم دیه یا نه؟! چیزی میدونن از برنامه ریزی این آقایون؟!
> خو وقتی در دست بررسیه شیکر میخوری میخوای اجراش کنی


ببین رفیق از الان بخون و دی ماه برو ترمیم کن خیالت راحت شه بعدش بشین واسه کنکور بخون دیگه انقدر هم استرس نداری خرداد ماه معلوم نیس بزارن یا نه

----------


## elsaa2002

> ببین رفیق از الان بخون و دی ماه برو ترمیم کن خیالت راحت شه بعدش بشین واسه کنکور بخون دیگه انقدر هم استرس نداری خرداد ماه معلوم نیس بزارن یا نه


الان میگن فقط خرداد میشه به خاطر هم ترازی با بقیه که

----------


## Sanazbst

> این اخرین پیگیری رو به شما هم  صرفا ً جهت اطلاع بگم:
>  مسئولی گفت بین 25 الی 30 آبان برید به آموزش و پرورش منطقه خودتون سر بزنید و بگید بخش نامه ترمیم اومده یا نه !


مگه فرصت ترمیم دی ماه تا ۱۵ ابان نیست؟
مگه نگفتن ترمیم خرداد برای کنکور امشال محسوب نمیشه؟

----------


## Sanazbst

> بروز رسانی :
> طبق اخباری منتشر شده :
> 
> *پیشنهادات جدید برای ترمیم نمره کنکوری‌ها/ فقط یک فرصت برای ترمیم نمره داده می‌شود                                    * 
> 
> متن خبر  در خبرگزاری فارس .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ارزش این اخبار بدون اینکه یه بخشنامه دقیق به اموزش پرورش بفرستن که عملی بشه به چه دردی میخوره؟
پایان فرصت ثبت نام برای ترمیم معدل یک هفته دیگه ست و هنوز تکلیف نظام قدیمیا مشخص نیست!

----------


## _Aramesh_

> الان میگن فقط خرداد میشه به خاطر هم ترازی با بقیه که


کی‌ گفته ؟ دارن برا ترمیم معدل دی ماه الان ثبت نام میکنند!

----------


## MYDR

> مگه فرصت ترمیم دی ماه تا ۱۵ ابان نیست؟
> مگه نگفتن ترمیم خرداد برای کنکور امشال محسوب نمیشه؟





> ارزش این اخبار بدون اینکه یه بخشنامه دقیق به اموزش پرورش بفرستن که عملی بشه به چه دردی میخوره؟
> پایان فرصت ثبت نام برای ترمیم معدل یک هفته دیگه ست و هنوز تکلیف نظام قدیمیا مشخص نیست!



بله دوستان عزیز شما کاملا حق دارید من هم خیلی پیگیری کردم و بحث زیاد !
اگر شماهایی که فکر میکنید دی ما میتونید ترمیم کنید و مشکلی بابت این موضوع ندارید اگر صلاح خودتون می بینید و آمادگی دارید اقدام کنید ! و اگر نه مثل بعضی از دوستان وقتی میرند برای ترمیم و میگن نمیدونیم وضعیت شما چه طوری میشه و..... دیگه چاره ای هست ؟ خوب پس باید صبر کرد که این آیین نامه بیاد ! ( این رو هم بگم دوتا مسئول می گفتند 2 هفته ولی 25 الی 30 آبان فکر میکنیم قطعی تر باشه ) این ها حرف های هست که این مسئولین ..... زدند و من هم به شما عزیزان انتقال دادم !
فقط و فقط تاکید میکنم به شدت سر این موضوع یک بار ترمیم موضع داشتند و بعید میدونم برای ترمیم های بعدی حالاحالا ها خبری بشه !( این نظر و تحلیل من هست از چیزای که روبرو شدم : شاید همین فردا یه طور دیگه ای رقم خورد ).

----------


## NiLQwoV

> الان میگن فقط خرداد میشه به خاطر هم ترازی با بقیه که


فک نمیکنم اجرایی باشه این همه آدم اونم تو یه نوبت

----------


## Sanazbst

> بله دوستان عزیز شما کاملا حق دارید من هم خیلی پیگیری کردم و بحث زیاد !اگر شماهایی که فکر میکنید دی ما میتونید ترمیم کنید و مشکلی بابت این موضوع ندارید اگر صلاح خودتون می بینید و آمادگی دارید اقدام کنید ! و اگر نه مثل بعضی از دوستان وقتی میرند برای ترمیم و میگن نمیدونیم وضعیت شما چه طوری میشه و..... دیگه چاره ای هست ؟ خوب پس باید صبر کرد که این آیین نامه بیاد ! ( این رو هم بگم دوتا مسئول می گفتند 2 هفته ولی 25 الی 30 آبان فکر میکنیم قطعی تر باشه ) این ها حرف های هست که این مسئولین ..... زدند و من هم به شما عزیزان انتقال دادم !فقط و فقط تاکید میکنم به شدت سر این موضوع یک بار ترمیم موضع داشتند و بعید میدونم برای ترمیم های بعدی حالاحالا ها خبری بشه !( این نظر و تحلیل من هست از چیزای که روبرو شدم : شاید همین فردا یه طور دیگه ای رقم خورد ).


شما داری میگی اگه میخواید برید دی ماه ترمیم کنیدخب بزرگوار اگه ثبت نام میکردن قطعا اینکارو میکردم ولی نمیکنن!میگم بخشنامه نیومده!!از یه طرف دیگه هم میگن اخرین مهلت ترمیم معدل دی ماه هست و خرداد محسوب نمیشه!

----------


## Moon.Sa

> ببین رفیق از الان بخون و دی ماه برو ترمیم کن خیالت راحت شه بعدش بشین واسه کنکور بخون دیگه انقدر هم استرس نداری خرداد ماه معلوم نیس بزارن یا نه



مسئله فقط آمادگی نیست، تازگیا منابعمو تکمیل کردم و از نظر مالی حدقل تا 2 ماه دیگه سنگ ندارم تو سگ بزنم -_-
و خود اون آمادگیم باورت نمیشه ولی من نقطه ضعفم همین دوازدهمه، دو ماهه نمیرسم 
آخرین باریم که تشریحی امتحان دادم سال 95 بود 
اصن یه چیز شیر تو شیریه
خدا لعنتشون کنه حر..م لقمه هارو

----------


## NiLQwoV

> مسئله فقط آمادگی نیست، تازگیا منابعمو تکمیل کردم و از نظر مالی حدقل تا 2 ماه دیگه سنگ ندارم تو سگ بزنم -_-
> و خود اون آمادگیم باورت نمیشه ولی من نقطه ضعفم همین دوازدهمه، دو ماهه نمیرسم 
> آخرین باریم که تشریحی امتحان دادم سال 95 بود 
> اصن یه چیز شیر تو شیریه
> خدا لعنتشون کنه حر..م لقمه هارو



میدونی چیه 
من واقعا مهره سوخته ام تو این رقابت 
از همه لحاظ من یه بازنده ام 
چ از لحاظ معدل چ از لحاظ هر چی ک فکرشو کنی 
مالی ، انگیزه ، شرایط و ....
ولی بزور میخوام تو رقابت باقی بمونم 
ب هر قیمتی شده 
از الانم دارم استارت میزنم واسه دیماه 
فک کنم ۵۰ روز مدت زمان قابل قبولی باشه واسه یه معدل درست حسابی 

بیا هر جوری ک شده این ۵۰ روز رو صرف یه کار مفید کن 
هر جوری ک شده با هر توانی ک داری توی رقابت باقی بمون 
الان وقت تسلیم شدن نیست 
فقط بخودت اعتماد کن و بخون بلاخره یه چیزی میشه آخرش

----------


## MYDR

> مگه فرصت ترمیم دی ماه تا ۱۵ ابان نیست؟
> مگه نگفتن ترمیم خرداد برای کنکور امشال محسوب نمیشه؟





> شما داری میگی اگه میخواید برید دی ماه ترمیم کنیدخب بزرگوار اگه ثبت نام میکردن قطعا اینکارو میکردم ولی نمیکنن!میگم بخشنامه نیومده!!از یه طرف دیگه هم میگن اخرین مهلت ترمیم معدل دی ماه هست و خرداد محسوب نمیشه!



متوجه ام ! منظور من به کسانی بود که الان میتونند برند ولی میگن خرداد ماه میریم ! وگرنه کسانی که میرند اموزش و پروش و بهشون میگند نمی دونیم وضعیت شما چی هست، رو هم گفتم دیگه ! چاره چیه ؟!
 این ها مشکلات زیادی دارند !  حتی شاید این آیین نامه اش برای ترمیم دی ماه هم نرسه !  موضوع همون طوری که گفتیم حذف یک سری ها است ! چه نظام قدیمی ها چه نظام جدیدی ها ! که قبلا هم مفصل راجبش حرف زدیم ! باید امیدوار بود که زودتر آیین نامه اش بیاد ! شاید در آیین نامه جدید با وجود این که مثلا فرصت ثبت نام از آبان گذشته برای این حالت های شما که فرصت ترمیم و یا دیپلم مجددش مشخص نبوده فرصت دوباره فراهم کردند ! ان شاءالله که شرایط جور میشه ! تا اون موقع هم چه بیاد چه نیاد درستون رو همون طوری که در جمع بندی ها بهش رسیدیم، بخونید! حالا هر وقت اومد یه طوری میشه! دیگه فقط من و شما این دوستان این انجمن نیستیم که درگیریم یک کشور درگیرش هستند !

----------


## Moon.Sa

نه قرار نیست عقب بکشم، دارم میخونم الانشم 
فقط میدونم من آدم از بهمن پزشکی بیار نیستم و اگرم بخوام این دو ماه با ساعت بالا و سرسری واسه نهایی بخونم ازونور بعدش کم میارم
میگم شیر تو شیره واسه همینه دیگه
ولی محاله بگن فقط دی، نهایتا تا آخر آبان مشخص میکنن دیگه، اگه گفتن فقط دی یه کاریش میکنم
چون الانشم دارم اختصاصی دوازدهم با تست و خوب میخونم
ولی دمت گرم 
 @q22

----------


## Moon.Sa

نه قرار نیست عقب بکشم، دارم میخونم الانشم 
فقط میدونم من آدم از بهمن پزشکی بیار نیستم و اگرم بخوام این دو ماه با ساعت بالا و سرسری واسه نهایی بخونم ازونور بعدش کم میارم
میگم شیر تو شیره واسه همینه دیگه
ولی محاله بگن فقط دی، نهایتا تا آخر آبان مشخص میکنن دیگه، اگه گفتن فقط دی یه کاریش میکنم
چون الانشم دارم اختصاصی دوازدهم با تست و خوب میخونم
ولی دمت گرم 
 @q22

----------


## NiLQwoV

> نه قرار نیست عقب بکشم، دارم میخونم الانشم 
> فقط میدونم من آدم از بهمن پزشکی بیار نیستم و اگرم بخوام این دو ماه با ساعت بالا و سرسری واسه نهایی بخونم ازونور بعدش کم میارم
> میگم شیر تو شیره واسه همینه دیگه
> ولی محاله بگن فقط دی، نهایتا تا آخر آبان مشخص میکنن دیگه، اگه گفتن فقط دی یه کاریش میکنم
> چون الانشم دارم اختصاصی دوازدهم با تست و خوب میخونم
> ولی دمت گرم 
>  @q22


ایشالا بالا بالاها ببینمت 
تمام خودتو بزار 
قطعا تو فوق‌العاده ای

----------


## Moon.Sa

ایشالا : (((
ایشالا واسه تو و هممون
کاش جون سالم به در ببریم تک تکمون
بغل *-*
 @q22

----------


## mohammad_kh199

اقا من یبار این دیپلم تجربی رو سر یه خریت ترمیم کردم الان برم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم به نظرتون؟ چون با این اوصاف هیچ جوره نمیزارن ما ترمیم کنیم

----------


## skvskv

سلام بچه ها خوبین؟ نخسته ایشالله :Yahoo (1): 
من معدلم 18.50 شده بعد از ترمیم دیپلم تجربی ام نظام جدید
تو شهرمون تا 20 هزار هم اموزش ابتدایی قبول شدن منطقه 3 هستم
میخواستم ببینم بنظرتون با این معدل تقریبا رتبه و تراز خود کنکور حداقل و حداکثر باید تو چ رنجی باشه؟(خودم میدونم سال اول اجرای این مصوبه اس ولی ممنون میشم کسی اگ اطلاعاتی دارع جواب بده مرسی)
میخوام رتبه کل منطقه3 بعد از اعمال معدل اینا زیر 20 هزار منطقه 3 بشه ک فرهنگیان بتونم بزنم ...

----------


## Tara_Z

> میدونی چیه 
> من واقعا مهره سوخته ام تو این رقابت 
> از همه لحاظ من یه بازنده ام 
> چ از لحاظ معدل چ از لحاظ هر چی ک فکرشو کنی 
> مالی ، انگیزه ، شرایط و ....
> ولی بزور میخوام تو رقابت باقی بمونم 
> ب هر قیمتی شده 
> از الانم دارم استارت میزنم واسه دیماه 
> فک کنم ۵۰ روز مدت زمان قابل قبولی باشه واسه یه معدل درست حسابی 
> ...



ببین دوروتی!
تو خدایی خدا. بازنده نیستی. فقط کافیه که بخوای. واقعن بخوای. با تمام قوات و بعد میبینی که میتونی و میشه. فریب ذهنت رو نخور. فریب بازی هاش رو.

----------


## NiLQwoV

> ببین دوروتی!
> تو خدایی خدا. بازنده نیستی. فقط کافیه که بخوای. واقعن بخوای. با تمام قوات و بعد میبینی که میتونی و میشه. فریب ذهنت رو نخور. فریب بازی هاش رو.


حق با توعه 
ذهنم داره منو فریب میده 
باید بشه باید ب خودم باور کنم

----------


## MYDR

*تعیین وضعیت آزمون‌های ترمیم معدل در هفته آینده* 


> بسیاری از داوطلبان  کنکور نظام قدیم نسبت به برگزاری نامناسب آزمون‌های ترمیم معدل اعتراض  داشته و از مسئولان نظام آموزشی خواسته‌اند تا اجازه برگزاری مجدد آزمون  ترمیم معدل را صادر کنند.
> 
> 
> به گزارش خبرنگار مهر،  به دنبال مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در تأثیر گذاری ۴۰ درصدی سوابق  تحصیلی در نتیجه کنکور، بسیاری از دانش آموزان نظام قدیم آموزشی که سال‌ها  قبل دیپلم گرفته بودند از این مصوبه احساس ضرر کردند.
>   بسیاری از دانش آموزان نظام قدیم در سال‌های قبل در امتحانات نهایی  مدارس شرکت کردند و اطلاع نداشتند که قرار است در سال‌های بعد قانونی وضع  شود که نمرات امتحانات نهایی تا این اندازه در سرنوشت و قبولی آنان در  کنکور مؤثر باشد.
> 
>   به همین خاطر آزمونی تحت عنوان آزمون ترمیم معدل مطرح و برگزار شد؛  مسئولان هم در ماه‌های قبل وعده داده بودند که این آزمون در زمان‌های مختلف  و در چندین نوبت برگزار شود. از سوی دیگر برگزاری آزمون ترمیم معدل در  زمان نامناسب، اطلاع رسانی ضعیف و عدم آمادگی بسیاری از دانش آموزان برای  شرکت در چندین آزمون ترمیم معدل موجب شد بسیاری از داوطلبان نتایج خوبی کسب  نکنند. بسیاری از داوطلبان کنکور که دانش آموز نظام قدیم  بودند نسبت به برگزاری نامناسب آزمون‌های ترمیم معدل اعتراض داشته و از  مسئولان نظام آموزشی خواسته‌اند تا اجازه برگزاری مجدد آزمون ترمیم معدل را  همان گونه که پیش از این وعده داده شود؛ صادر کنند.
>   در حال حاضر تصمیم گیری در خصوص برگزاری مجدد آزمون‌های ترمیم معدل به عهده شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش است.
>   یکی از مسئولان شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر گفت: در جلسه این هفته موارد مختلف پیرامون برگزاری مجدد آزمون ترمیم معدل بررسی شده است اما هنوز هیچ چیزی به تصویب نرسید.
> ...


https://www.mehrnews.com/news/562628...86%D8%AF%D9%87

----------


## MYDR

*دوستان و عزیزان به پیرو این موضوعات که همه میدونید چه ظلمی در راه است از شما دعوت میکنم به این تاپیک تشریف بیارید و فقط 2 دقیقه وقت بگذارید !

لطفا همه شرکت کنید : پویش ترمیم معدل و معدل برای کلیه رشته ها و نظام جدید و قدیم


*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

*تو سایت شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش جلسه کمیسیون اساسنامه نوشته شده که در مورد ترمیم حرف زدن
من که خودمم رفته بودم گفته بودن که قراره مصوبه ای بیاد حتی پیش نویس هم داشت احتمالا تا هفته دیگه خبری ازش بیاد بیرون*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

*این لینک....
*
https://www.sce.ir/fa/news/4215

----------


## MYDR

*شیوه نامه ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی و ترمیم نمرات برای داوطلبان کنکور ۱۴۰۲ تا یک ماه آینده از سوی آموزش و پرورش ابلاغ خواهد شد.*لینک خبر :

https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...B1%D9%86%D8%AF

- خوب این خبر نشون میده که اون پگیری ها بابت این که ترمیم نمره و معدل چی میشه ، مشخص شد که در جریان بوده و یه کارهای کردند ولی جمع بندی نهایی نشده ! مثل همون ماجرای مهر که قرار بوده تا مهر بدند که ندادند ! پس اینکه این ها قرار بود به آخر آبان هم برسند برای آیین نامه و بخش نامه نمی رسند ! د و قرار هست تا یه ماه دیگه تازه منتشرش کنند !
  خوب با این اوضاع شرایط حضور و شرکت افراد در کنکور دی ماه فراهم نبوده و به قول خودشون باید شش ماه قبل تعیین تکلیف میشده لااقل ! خوب پس باید این مصوبه رو از همین لحاظ هم هست لغو کنند ! اینکه اموزش و پرورش تا حالا نتونسته و یک ماه دیگه هم توی ایین نامه نویسی میخواد گیر کنه یا زور و ظلم به افراد داشته باشه نشون از این داره که باید این مصوبه کوفتی رو لغو کرد !

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *شیوه نامه ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی و ترمیم نمرات برای داوطلبان کنکور ۱۴۰۲ تا یک ماه آینده از سوی آموزش و پرورش ابلاغ خواهد شد.*لینک خبر :
> 
> https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...B1%D9%86%D8%AF
> 
> - خوب این خبر نشون میده که اون پگیری ها بابت این که ترمیم نمره و معدل چی میشه ، مشخص شد که در جریان بوده و یه کارهای کردند ولی جمع بندی نهایی نشده ! مثل همون ماجرای مهر که قرار بوده تا مهر بدند که ندادند ! پس اینکه این ها قرار بود به آخر آبان هم برسند برای آیین نامه و بخش نامه نمی رسند ! د و قرار هست تا یه ماه دیگه تازه منتشرش کنند !
>   خوب با این اوضاع شرایط حضور و شرکت افراد در کنکور دی ماه فراهم نبوده و به قول خودشون باید شش ماه قبل تعیین تکلیف میشده لااقل ! خوب پس باید این مصوبه رو از همین لحاظ هم هست لغو کنند ! اینکه اموزش و پرورش تا حالا نتونسته و یک ماه دیگه هم توی ایین نامه نویسی میخواد گیر کنه یا زور و ظلم به افراد داشته باشه نشون از این داره که باید این مصوبه کوفتی رو لغو کرد !


چیزی که مشخص شده اینه که این کوفتیا ترمیم رو یکبار کردن و به همه کسایی که قبلا ترمیم کردن دیگه فرصت نمیدن
چرا؟ چشونه؟ چی پشت ایناست؟ یعنی به زور و اجبار هم که شده یسریا باید حذف بشن باید و مجبورن خدا لعنتشون کنه من ریدم تو این قانوناشون

----------


## Amir_H80

> چیزی که مشخص شده اینه که این کوفتیا ترمیم رو یکبار کردن و به همه کسایی که قبلا ترمیم کردن دیگه فرصت نمیدن
> چرا؟ چشونه؟ چی پشت ایناست؟ یعنی به زور و اجبار هم که شده یسریا باید حذف بشن باید و مجبورن خدا لعنتشون کنه من ریدم تو این قانوناشون


حتی تو این آیین نامه ای که قراره بیاد هم گفتن ترمیم یک باره! پس آیین نامه بی اهمیتی هستش همون با قوانین قبلی بریم جلو واسه دیپلم مجدد و ترمیم بهتره .

----------


## MYDR

> چیزی که مشخص شده اینه که این کوفتیا ترمیم رو یکبار کردن و به همه کسایی که قبلا ترمیم کردن دیگه فرصت نمیدن
> چرا؟ چشونه؟ چی پشت ایناست؟ یعنی به زور و اجبار هم که شده یسریا باید حذف بشن باید و مجبورن خدا لعنتشون کنه من ریدم تو این قانوناشون





> حتی تو این آیین نامه ای که قراره بیاد هم گفتن ترمیم یک باره! پس آیین نامه بی اهمیتی هستش همون با قوانین قبلی بریم جلو واسه دیپلم مجدد و ترمیم بهتره .



بله مشکل من که از همون موقع که این اطلاعیه رو زدم دیگه  آیین نامه زهرماریشون نبود !  موضوع محدودیت تعداد تکرار هست !
 اگر پست های اول همین تاپیک رو بخونید گفتم که یکی از مسئولئین گفته یک بار ! مگه ما وظیفه داریم کنکور رو مدریت کنیم ؟ کنکور برای آموزش عالی هست و به ما ربطی نداره !  از همون موقع حرف من شده همین موضوع محدودیت یکبار ترمیم معدل !
دیگه این آیین نامه اش اگر اومد یا اگر هم نیومد برای محدودیت یکبار ترمیم باید به دیوان عدالت اداری مراجعه کرد و حسابی قوی نوشت و خوب! یا این مجلس کاری کنه !  دیگه نمی دونم چه کاری میشه کرد ! پس لطفا فعلا همین پویش های که یک دقیقه پیامک میاد رو پیگیری کنید و از دوستان بخواهید شرکت کنند ! من با سردبیرش صحبت زیاد کردم ! که بتونند حداقل از طریق رسانه به این ها فشار بیارند که این نا عدالتی هست! و حداقل این ها باز به مجلس بهتر دسترسی دارند !

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> حتی تو این آیین نامه ای که قراره بیاد هم گفتن ترمیم یک باره! پس آیین نامه بی اهمیتی هستش همون با قوانین قبلی بریم جلو واسه دیپلم مجدد و ترمیم بهتره .


الان منی که یبار ترمیم کردم اونم چند سال پیش اونم دو سه تا درس راهم چیه؟ باید چیکار کنم؟ جدی واقعا چاره کارم چیه؟ وقتی همه راههارو بستن
من شک ندارم یسری مخالفای مصوبه دارن زور میزنن ترمیم یبار باشه

----------


## Amir_H80

> الان منی که یبار ترمیم کردم اونم چند سال پیش اونم دو سه تا درس راهم چیه؟ باید چیکار کنم؟ جدی واقعا چاره کارم چیه؟ وقتی همه راههارو بستن
> من شک ندارم یسری مخالفای مصوبه دارن زور میزنن ترمیم یبار باشه


جالب اینجاست واسه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی خیلی مهمه که مصوبه رو سنجش درست اجرا کنه و پورعباس کوچکترین حرفی در مخالفت با شورا بزنه سریع واکنش نشون میدن ( عین تیر ماه ۱۴۰۱ )
اما خب این که آموزش و پرورش گفته ترمیم یک باره در صورتی که شورا تصویب کرده ترمیم ده بار باشه (حتی اون مرتیکه سعید رضا عاملی دبیر شورا هم گفت ترمیم چهار بار باشه) ، اما آموزش و پرورش میگه یک بار، برای شورا هیچ اهمیتی نداره اصلا آموزش و پرورش بگه کلا ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد برگزار نمیکنیم هم واسه شورا اهمیتی نداره ، چون شورا فقط و فقط به دنبال حذف یک سری داوطلبین هستش ، اتفاقاً آموزش و پرورش راه جبران نذاره به نفع شوراست به جورایی .

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> جالب اینجاست واسه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی خیلی مهمه که مصوبه رو سنجش درست اجرا کنه و پورعباس کوچکترین حرفی در مخالفت با شورا بزنه سریع واکنش نشون میدن ( عین تیر ماه ۱۴۰۱ )
> اما خب این که آموزش و پرورش گفته ترمیم یک باره در صورتی که شورا تصویب کرده ترمیم ده بار باشه (حتی اون مرتیکه سعید رضا عاملی دبیر شورا هم گفت ترمیم چهار بار باشه) ، اما آموزش و پرورش میگه یک بار، برای شورا هیچ اهمیتی نداره اصلا آموزش و پرورش بگه کلا ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد برگزار نمیکنیم هم واسه شورا اهمیتی نداره ، چون شورا فقط و فقط به دنبال حذف یک سری داوطلبین هستش ، اتفاقاً آموزش و پرورش راه جبران نذاره به نفع شوراست به جورایی .


دقیقا هیچ اهمیتی براش نداره و موافقم اتفاقا بشدت دوس داره سیل عظیمی از داوطلبا حذف بشن اینا میدونی میخوان این حجم عظیمی از پشت کنکوریهای تجربی خالی بشن و بیخیال تجربی و پزشکی اینا بشن چون شما واسه تجربی با این قوانینی که گذاشتن بخوای پزشکی بیاری هم حتما باید دیپلمت تجربی باشه هم حتما باید نمراتت عالی باشه هم حتما باید کنکورت رو توپ بدی خب فقط کافیه یکی بره ترمیم یه درسی گند بزنه کلا تمومه تا ابد نمیتونه پزشکی بیاره چون ترمیم فقط یکباره یعنی عملا دارن حذف میکنن و تو همین راستا هم قدم برداشتن
الان یکی مثل من حذف شده از رقابت خودم حالیم نیست

----------


## MYDR

> جالب اینجاست واسه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی خیلی مهمه که مصوبه رو سنجش درست اجرا کنه و پورعباس کوچکترین حرفی در مخالفت با شورا بزنه سریع واکنش نشون میدن ( عین تیر ماه ۱۴۰۱ )
> اما خب این که آموزش و پرورش گفته ترمیم یک باره در صورتی که شورا تصویب کرده ترمیم ده بار باشه (حتی اون مرتیکه سعید رضا عاملی دبیر شورا هم گفت ترمیم چهار بار باشه) ، اما آموزش و پرورش میگه یک بار، برای شورا هیچ اهمیتی نداره اصلا آموزش و پرورش بگه کلا ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد برگزار نمیکنیم هم واسه شورا اهمیتی نداره ، چون شورا فقط و فقط به دنبال حذف یک سری داوطلبین هستش ، اتفاقاً آموزش و پرورش راه جبران نذاره به نفع شوراست به جورایی .


دادا : این رو جهت اطلاع قانونی و مفاد مصوبه میگم : شورا تصویب نکرده ده بار باشه !
در پست دیگه برای دوستمون توضیح دادم : شورا در مصوبه اول گفت هر کس باید دیپلم متناظر داشته باشه، در مصوبه دومش گفت نه نیاز نیست ! ولی در همون بار دوم گفت آیین نامه ترمیم و تکرار و درس های و ظرایب به عهده شورای سنجش و پذیرش ! خودش رو کشید کنار که بده ماجرا نشه ! حالا مردم توی دست و پای آموزش و پرورش .... گیر افتادن ! دقیقا ً به نفع شورا است ! یه جورای نه ! صد در صد و قطعا ً به نفع شورا است ! چون شورا میخواد کنکور از این شکل از بین بره ! و مردم از تجمع در صف کنکور متفرق بشند.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

*در مورد ترمیم فعلا مرتب جلسه دارن همین روزاست یچیزی بدن بیرون

https://www.sce.ir/fa/news/4377
*

----------


## MYDR

> *در مورد ترمیم فعلا مرتب جلسه دارن همین روزاست یچیزی بدن بیرون
> 
> https://www.sce.ir/fa/news/4377
> *


لطفا ً دوستان در نظر بگیرید این دوشنبه خیلی مهم هست ! لطفا ً به هر طریقی میتوید با مراجعه حضوری هم شده حق ترمیم معدل رو برای همه داوطلب ها احیا کنید ! این دیگه برای داوطلب نظام قدیم و جدید نداره !
حتی من حاضرم یه چند نفر بشیم بریم آموزش و پرورش بگیم : حق ترمیم نمره و معدل نباید محدود باشه !  بیایید تا دیر نشده کاری کنیم! چه سمی شده این وضعیت لعنتی.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> لطفا ً دوستان در نظر بگیرید این دوشنبه خیلی مهم هست ! لطفا ً به هر طریقی میتوید با مراجعه حضوری هم شده حق ترمیم معدل رو برای همه داوطلب ها احیا کنید ! این دیگه برای داوطلب نظام قدیم و جدید نداره !
> حتی من حاضرم یه چند نفر بشیم بریم آموزش و پرورش بگیم : حق ترمیم نمره و معدل نباید محدود باشه !  بیایید تا دیر نشده کاری کنیم! چه سمی شده این وضعیت لعنتی.


من حاضرم چند نفر بشیم بریم

----------


## MYDR

*شرایط ترمیم نمرات امتحانات نهایی برای داوطلبان کنکور*


*وزارت آموزش و پرورش، کلیات نحوه ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی و ترمیم نمرات دروس امتحانات نهایی برای داوطلبان کنکور را اعلام کرد.*

به گزارش خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم، نحوه ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی، محاسبه نمره کل و ترمیم نمرات دروس نهایی دوره دوم متوسطه اعلام شد.

در  اجرای سیاست‌ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به  دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات آموزش عالی و به منظور ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی و  ترمیم نمرات دروس نهایی، شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش مقرر کرد:

 1. به  متقاضیان ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی و ترمیم نمرات دروس نهایی اعم از دارندگان  مدرک پایان تحصیلات دوره متوسطه، دانش آموزان شاخه‌های فنی و حرفه‌ای و  کاردانش و دانش آموزان شاخه نظری داوطلب شرکت در گروه آزمایشی غیر متناظر  با رشته تحصیلی خود، اجازه داده می‌شود مطابق جدول دروس امتحان نهایی دوره  دوم متوسطه صرفاً یک بار برای ایجاد سابقه و یک بار برای ترمیم نمره با  پرداخت هزینه در دروس مورد نظر خود ثبت نام و در امتحان مربوط شرکت کنند.

تبصره  1. به متقاضیانی که قبل از ابلاغ این مصوبه از فرصت ترمیم استفاده  کرده‌اند، اجازه داده می‌شود یک بار دیگر نمرات امتحانات نهایی دروس مورد  نظر خود را ترمیم کنند.
تبصره2. نمرات ایجاد سابقه و ترمیم صرفاً به عنوان سابقه تحصیلی اعتبار خواهد داشت و در کارنامه تحصیلی داوطلبان منظور نمی‌شود.

2. نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش محاسبه و ضمن اطلاع  رسانی به ذینفعان برای پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی در اختیار مراجع  مربوطه قرار می‌گیرد.
3. با ابلاغ این مصوبه ضوابط و مقررات مغایر با آن لغو می‌شود.
4. شیوه نامه اجرای مصوبه حداکثر ظرف مدت یک ماه توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش تهیه و با امضای وزیر ابلاغ خواهد شد.

https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...A9%D9%88%D8%B1


 این هم خبرش که بخاطرش کلی حرف های شنیدیم که روا نبود ! خدا میداند و خدا کافی است.

----------


## Shin_nz

بچه ها برای ثبت نام ترمیم معدل 
باید بریم مدرسه ی بزرگسالان همون ناحیه ای که دیپلم گرفتیم و همونجا ثبت نام کنیم یا باید بریم آموزش و پرورش؟؟؟

----------


## SINA_1384

> بچه ها برای ثبت نام ترمیم معدل 
> باید بریم مدرسه ی بزرگسالان همون ناحیه ای که دیپلم گرفتیم و همونجا ثبت نام کنیم یا باید بریم آموزش و پرورش؟؟؟


سلام
محّل ثبت نام ترمیم معدل، مدرسهٔ بزرگسالان منطقهٔ آموزشی که قبلا فرد در آن فارغ‌التحصیل شده هست.

----------


## MYDR

> بچه ها برای ثبت نام ترمیم معدل 
> باید بریم مدرسه ی بزرگسالان همون ناحیه ای که دیپلم گرفتیم و همونجا ثبت نام کنیم یا باید بریم آموزش و پرورش؟؟؟



اول آموزش و پرورش برای تعیین تکلیف سپس مدرسه بزرگ سال .

----------


## mohammad_kh199

یکبار یکبار یکبااااار
ده بار شد یکبار 
تنها نکته مثبتش این بود که به کسایی که ترمیم کردن قبلا دوباره حق میدن ولی اینکه یکباره ظلمه

----------


## elhameli

سلام
کسی میتونه ی توضیحی در مورد سوالاتم بده ؟
الان کسی که سابقه تحصیلی دروس تخصصی رو نداشته باشه، صفر حساب میشه. رتبه این شخص از کسی که سابقه تحصیلی دروس تخصصی رو مثلا با ۱۲ پاس کرده باشه پایین تر خواهد بود ؟؟

بعد کسی که دروس تخصصی رو با ۱۲ پاس کرده باشه، ولی درصد کنکورش خوب شده باشه، چطوری این نمره ۱۲ روی رتبه کنکورش تاثیر قطعی خواهد داشت و رتبه اش رو میاره پایین ؟؟

ممنون‌.

----------


## ats.nzr

> اول آموزش و پرورش برای تعیین تکلیف سپس مدرسه بزرگ سال .


سلام
نظام قدیم ترمیم معدل داره ؟

----------


## MYDR

> سلام
> نظام قدیم ترمیم معدل داره ؟


وقتی این ها به کسانی که قبلا یک بار ترمیم کرده بودند هم اجازه میدهند یک بار دیگه هم شرکت کنند، به احتمال بسیار بالا نظام قدیمی ها ترمیم معدل براشون میزارند و توی همون آیین نامه ای که به گفته خودشون میگن یک ماه دیگه میدنش بیرون، این ها هم توش قرار میدند ( به نظرم شخصی خودم حتما تریمم معدل داره حالا درس ها رو یه سبک سنگین میکنند و یه جوری جفت و جورش می کنند ).
در پیگیری که خودم شخصی داشتم می گفتند ما از دیپلمه های 1300 به بعد رو هم میخواهیم پوشش بدیم ! دیگه این نظام قدیمی ها معمولا به 1384 به قبل بهشون گفته میشه ! پس یه جوری این رو حلش میکنند!

----------


## TheChernobyl

> وقتی این ها به کسانی که قبلا یک بار ترمیم کرده بودند هم اجازه میدهند یک بار دیگه هم شرکت کنند، به احتمال بسیار بالا نظام قدیمی ها ترمیم معدل براشون میزارند و توی همون آیین نامه ای که به گفته خودشون میگن یک ماه دیگه میدنش بیرون، این ها هم توش قرار میدند ( به نظرم شخصی خودم حتما تریمم معدل داره حالا درس ها رو یه سبک سنگین میکنند و یه جوری جفت و جورش می کنند ).
> در پیگیری که خودم شخصی داشتم می گفتند ما از دیپلمه های 1300 به بعد رو هم میخواهیم پوشش بدیم ! دیگه این نظام قدیمی ها معمولا به 1384 به قبل بهشون گفته میشه ! پس یه جوری این رو حلش میکنند!


تکلیف نظام قدیمیه 84 ب بعدو مشخص کردن؟
95 فارغ شدم

----------


## LEA

> تکلیف نظام قدیمیه 84 ب بعدو مشخص کردن؟
> 95 فارغ شدم

----------


## LEA

> تکلیف نظام قدیمیه 84 ب بعدو مشخص کردن؟
> 95 فارغ شدم

----------


## felfel rize

> بچه ها برای ثبت نام ترمیم معدل 
> باید بریم مدرسه ی بزرگسالان همون ناحیه ای که دیپلم گرفتیم و همونجا ثبت نام کنیم یا باید بریم آموزش و پرورش؟؟؟


من اول رفتم آموزش و پرورش، اونجا مشخص کردن باید کدوم مدرسه برم

----------


## felfel rize

> سلام
> کسی میتونه ی توضیحی در مورد سوالاتم بده ؟
> الان کسی که سابقه تحصیلی دروس تخصصی رو نداشته باشه، صفر حساب میشه. رتبه این شخص از کسی که سابقه تحصیلی دروس تخصصی رو مثلا با ۱۲ پاس کرده باشه پایین تر خواهد بود ؟؟
> 
> بعد کسی که دروس تخصصی رو با ۱۲ پاس کرده باشه، ولی درصد کنکورش خوب شده باشه، چطوری این نمره ۱۲ روی رتبه کنکورش تاثیر قطعی خواهد داشت و رتبه اش رو میاره پایین ؟؟
> 
> ممنون‌.


از اونجایی که گفتن صفر حساب میشه منطقیه که از اونی که ۱۲ گرفته کمتر شه ترازش
تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم برا هر درس یه تراز واسه نمرۀ امتحان نهایی به دست میاد، یه تراز هم از درصد کنکور، بعد میان میانگین این دوتا رو حساب میکنن (۴۰٪ تراز اون امتحان نهاییه، ۶۰٪ تراز درصد کنکور) و یه تراز نهایی برای اون درس به دست میاد
برا همین تاثیر اون ۴۰٪، هرچقدر نمره پایین تر باشه تراز هم پایین تر میشه و رو تراز کل اثر منفی میذاره و میکِشتش پایین :Y (707):

----------


## خیار شور

سلام ایا امکان داره در شهری غیر محل دریافت دیپلم در امتحانات شرکت کرد چون من خرداد سرباز خواهم بود و احتمال زیاد از در شهر خودم خدمت نخواهم کرد

----------


## Nill77

سلام
بچه ها یه سوالی مغزم رو درگیر کرده
من شهریور زیست و فیزیکم رو ترمیم کردم
اما بقیه دروس رو نه
الان با این مصوبه  میتونم مجدد ترمیم کنم همین دو درس رو؟؟؟
یا منظورشون باقی دروس هستش؟

----------


## ali_12

> فایل پیوست 102605


تکلیف قبل از 84 ها چی میشه؟

----------


## LEA

> تکلیف قبل از 84 ها چی میشه؟


اونها کل تاثیرشون از کنکورشونه

اجازه بدین یه تحقیق کنم تا مطمئنتون کنم

----------


## LEA

> سلام
> بچه ها یه سوالی مغزم رو درگیر کرده
> من شهریور زیست و فیزیکم رو ترمیم کردم
> اما بقیه دروس رو نه
> الان با این مصوبه  میتونم مجدد ترمیم کنم همین دو درس رو؟؟؟
> یا منظورشون باقی دروس هستش؟


اگر تاریخی که ترمیم کردین قبل از ابلاغ مصوبه بوده بله میتونید مجدد یکبار دیگه ترمیم کنین

تاریخ ها رو یه برسی کنید و یه تماس با اموزش و پرورش یا دبیرستان بزرگسال منطقه بگیرید

----------


## LEA

> تکلیف قبل از 84 ها چی میشه؟


https://www.mehrnews.com/news/5632401/

اینو یه نگاه بندازین

----------


## felfel rize

> سلام
> بچه ها یه سوالی مغزم رو درگیر کرده
> من شهریور زیست و فیزیکم رو ترمیم کردم
> اما بقیه دروس رو نه
> الان با این مصوبه  میتونم مجدد ترمیم کنم همین دو درس رو؟؟؟
> یا منظورشون باقی دروس هستش؟


سلام، فکر نکنم کسایی که شهریور ترمیم کردن دوباره بتونن ترمیم کنن، چون مصوبه اواسط تیر ماه تصویب شد دیگه :Yahoo (35): 
ولی خب اگه بتونن، همه رو میتونن دیگه فرقی نداره که قبلا کدومارو ترمیم کردن و کدومارو نکردن

----------


## felfel rize

> سلام ایا امکان داره در شهری غیر محل دریافت دیپلم در امتحانات شرکت کرد چون من خرداد سرباز خواهم بود و احتمال زیاد از در شهر خودم خدمت نخواهم کرد


یادم نیس دقیقا کجا اینو دیدم ولی گویا میشه به عنوان میهمان تو یه شهر دیگه شرکت کرد، ولی برا اطمینان از آموزش پرورش بپرسید بهتره

----------


## Nill77

> سلام، فکر نکنم کسایی که شهریور ترمیم کردن دوباره بتونن ترمیم کنن، چون مصوبه اواسط تیر ماه تصویب شد دیگه
> ولی خب اگه بتونن، همه رو میتونن دیگه فرقی نداره که قبلا کدومارو ترمیم کردن و کدومارو نکردن


سلام شهریور سال ۱۴۰۰ منظورم بود :Yahoo (105):

----------


## LEA

> سلام شهریور سال ۱۴۰۰ منظورم بود


میشه جانم..میتونی

----------


## felfel rize

> سلام شهریور سال ۱۴۰۰ منظورم بود


آهان، حله پس میتونین :Y (454):

----------


## خیار شور

خیلی ممنون فقط اگه اطلاع بیشتری نسبت به این موضوع پیدا کردین میتونین منو هم در جریان بزارین :Yahoo (76):  :Y (684):

----------


## Pcstud

سلام یه خبر جدید اومده
https://www.mehrnews.com/news/563643...B9%D8%AF%D9%84
خلاصه اش اینه که میتونید بعضی درسارو دی ترمیم کنید بعضی ها رو هم خرداد که قبلا اینطوری نبود و فقط باید یا دی شرکت میکردیم یا خرداد که اینو تغییر دادن ولی همچنان هر درسی فقط یک بار ترمیم داره

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pcstud


سلام یه خبر جدید اومده
https://www.mehrnews.com/news/563643...B9%D8%AF%D9%84
خلاصه اش اینه که میتونید بعضی درسارو دی ترمیم کنید بعضی ها رو هم خرداد که قبلا اینطوری نبود و فقط باید یا دی شرکت میکردیم یا خرداد که اینو تغییر دادن ولی همچنان هر درسی فقط یک بار ترمیم داره


سلام
ببخشید ی سوال
الان با این وضعیت منی ک چند هفته پیش رفتم ترمیم ثبت نام کردم و کلی درس انتخاب کردم ، دیگه نمیتونم برم درسارو نصف کنم؟
البته هنوز هزینه ثبت نام نگرفتن*

----------


## Pcstud

> *
> 
> سلام
> ببخشید ی سوال
> الان با این وضعیت منی ک چند هفته پیش رفتم ترمیم ثبت نام کردم و کلی درس انتخاب کردم ، دیگه نمیتونم برم درسارو نصف کنم؟
> البته هنوز هزینه ثبت نام نگرفتن*


سلام. باید از خودشون بپرسید من که خودم همه رو گذاشتم خرداد. فقط خبر رو دیدم اومدم اطلاع رسانی کنم

----------


## felfel rize

> *
> 
> سلام
> ببخشید ی سوال
> الان با این وضعیت منی ک چند هفته پیش رفتم ترمیم ثبت نام کردم و کلی درس انتخاب کردم ، دیگه نمیتونم برم درسارو نصف کنم؟
> البته هنوز هزینه ثبت نام نگرفتن*


میگن احتمالا بخشنامۀ جدید بدن براش
منم همه رو ثبت نام کردم هزینه همشونم دادم :Yahoo (19): 
اگه خبری شد لطفا اینجا بگین منم فردا زنگ میزنم بپرسم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sunLIGHT




سلام
ببخشید ی سوال
الان با این وضعیت منی ک چند هفته پیش رفتم ترمیم ثبت نام کردم و کلی درس انتخاب کردم ، دیگه نمیتونم برم درسارو نصف کنم؟
البته هنوز هزینه ثبت نام نگرفتن


سلام
من رفتم مدرسه 
گفتن برای ما بخشنامه نیومده یا همون دی همرو بده یا خرداد*

----------


## Pcstud

> *
> 
> سلام
> من رفتم مدرسه 
> گفتن برای ما بخشنامه نیومده یا همون دی همرو بده یا خرداد*


کلا هیچ کاری رو از روی عقل انجام نمیدن. فکر کنم اون موقع که قراره بخشنامه رو بدن دی تموم شده :Yahoo (20):

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pcstud


کلا هیچ کاری رو از روی عقل انجام نمیدن. فکر کنم اون موقع که قراره بخشنامه رو بدن دی تموم شده


اینا اول زمینو می‌کنن بعد فکر میکن چی بسازن*

----------


## LEA

> *
> 
> سلام
> من رفتم مدرسه 
> گفتن برای ما بخشنامه نیومده یا همون دی همرو بده یا خرداد*


اره گفتم ک نمیشه نصف کرد...عکسشم بود

----------


## Ali_T

> *
> 
> سلام
> من رفتم مدرسه 
> گفتن برای ما بخشنامه نیومده یا همون دی همرو بده یا خرداد*


به منم همینو گفتن 
-_-

----------


## felfel rize

> *
> 
> سلام
> من رفتم مدرسه 
> گفتن برای ما بخشنامه نیومده یا همون دی همرو بده یا خرداد*


منم الان زنگ زدم به مدرسه‌ای که ثبت نام کردم
گفتن وایییییییی هواررررر از دیروز همش بچه ها زنگ میزنن نه خانوووم نهههه برا ما بخشنامه ای نیومدهههههه :Yahoo (68): 
بعد گفتم خو اگه بیاد من میتونم بعضی درسامو انتقال بدم به خرداد؟
گف خیییییر
شما اسمت تو سایت ثبت شده دیگه نمیشه کاریش کرد
بخشنامه هم بیاد برا کسایی هس که از بهمن ثبت نام میکنن!!!!!
یعنی بهمن ثبت نام میکنن که زمان برگرده عقب و دی ماه و بعد بره جلو و خرداد ماه امتحان بدن؟ گاد هلپ گادددد
خودشونم نمیدونن دارن چه شکری میخورن همه رو اسیر کردن :Yahoo (31):

----------


## felfel rize

> البته اینو پرسیدم گفتن فعلا دست خودمونه چیزی نفرستادیم :/


شانس منهههه :Yahoo (19):

----------


## HUNDRED

*با نام و یاد خدا در این گودال پا میگذاریم*

----------


## Shirinp

سلام من همین الان از اداره آموزش و پرورش رفتم سوال کردم میگن نمیشه هرچی هم گفتم خب همه جا اعلام شده که میشه میگن نه خب این جه بخشنامه ای هست که حتی به ادارات هم ارسالش نمیکنن کسی میدونه باید چیکار کرد الان ؟ امکان داره تغییر کنه و تو این چند روز بخشنامه رو بدن ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Nill77

> سلام من همین الان از اداره آموزش و پرورش رفتم سوال کردم میگن نمیشه هرچی هم گفتم خب همه جا اعلام شده که میشه میگن نه خب این جه بخشنامه ای هست که حتی به ادارات هم ارسالش نمیکنن کسی میدونه باید چیکار کرد الان ؟ امکان داره تغییر کنه و تو این چند روز بخشنامه رو بدن ؟؟؟؟


سلام
گفتن بخشنامه ترمیم معدل اواخر اذر ارسال میشه.

----------


## Fawzi

سلامتی اسیران ترمیم معدل .

----------


## Shirinp

مطمئنید از این خبر؟ خب اونموقع که کسی دیگه اصلا نمیتونه درسهارو تقسیم کنه 
من دوهفته پیش هل شدم رفتم همه رو ثبت نام کردم اگه این بخشنامه اومد میتونم اونایی که میخوامو نرم بعد خرداد ثبت نامشون کنم ؟ 
چرا هیشکی هیجی نمیدونههه از ترمیم معدل

----------


## Pcstud

> مطمئنید از این خبر؟ خب اونموقع که کسی دیگه اصلا نمیتونه درسهارو تقسیم کنه 
> من دوهفته پیش هل شدم رفتم همه رو ثبت نام کردم اگه این بخشنامه اومد میتونم اونایی که میخوامو نرم بعد خرداد ثبت نامشون کنم ؟ 
> چرا هیشکی هیجی نمیدونههه از ترمیم معدل


چون خودشون هم که مسئول هستن هیچی نمیدونن  :Yahoo (4):  اونوقت از ما توقع داری بدونیم. به نظر من دل نبند به این خبر همون درستو بخون ولی پیگیر هم باش که اگه تونستی درسارو کم کنی. دیگه کار دیگه ای از کسی برنمیاد. فقط جوری بخون که اگه نشد ضرر نکرده باشی

----------


## Nill77

بخشنامه ترمیم معدل...

----------


## felfel rize

> بخشنامه ترمیم معدل...


قسمت طرح سوالات مفهومی یکم نگرانم کرد خدا به خیر کنه :Yahoo (35): 
الان این کجاش گفته میشه تو دو نوبت دی و خرداد درسارو پخش کرد و ترمیم کرد؟ یا این اون بخشنامه نیس :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Nill77

> قسمت طرح سوالات مفهومی یکم نگرانم کرد خدا به خیر کنه
> الان این کجاش گفته میشه تو دو نوبت دی و خرداد درسارو پخش کرد و ترمیم کرد؟ یا این اون بخشنامه نیس


اون قسمتی که نوشته شده :
ترمیم نمرات(موضوع ماده واحده جلسه ۱۰۲۰ مورخ ۲۳ ابان ۱۴۰۱ شورای عالی ا.پ)
فکر میکنم در اون جلسه این موارد رو تصویب کردند

----------


## felfel rize

> اون قسمتی که نوشته شده :
> ترمیم نمرات(موضوع ماده واحده جلسه ۱۰۲۰ مورخ ۲۳ ابان ۱۴۰۱ شورای عالی ا.پ)
> فکر میکنم در اون جلسه این موارد رو تصویب کردند


مرسی توضیح دادین :Yahoo (90):

----------


## mhdi12we

سلام لطفا به سوالم جواب بدید من دیپلم کاردانش دارم و الان دانشجوی پیام نور هستم و میخوام توی کنکور تیر ۱۴۰۲ شرکت کنم آیا میتونم با معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویی دیپلم مجدد توی رشته تجربی بگیرم چون من هنوز سربازی نرفتم و کارت پایان خدمت ندارم ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------


## ehsan7777777

*سلام بچه ها .... 

اگر کسی رفته واسه ترمیم ثبت نام کرده و اجازه دادن بهش که یه سری از دروس رو دیماه ثبت نام کنه و یکسریای دیگه اش رو بذاره واسه خرداد ماه ، لطف کنه و بیاد اینجا بگه .... 

چون من از آموزش و پرورش شهرمون که پرسیدم گفتن که همه رو یا باید دی ماه امتحان داد یا باید خرداد ماه ... 

ولی از اون طرف خبری داخل خبرگزاری ها اومده که عنوان می کنه که تقسیم دروس برایم ترمیم در دیماه و خرداد ماه امکان پذیره ... 

ولی گویا مسئولان آموزش و پرورش اصلا اطلاعی از این مورد ندارن و می گن که همچین ابلاغیه ای نداشتیم !!!!*

----------


## farzaddd

تا بیان بفهمن چی کار کنن دوسال گذشته

----------


## SajadMarvel

سلام. ببخشید اما دو سال

1-نظام سالی واحدی ها باید عمومی ها رو هم ترمیم کنن یا فقط اختصاصی ها تاثیر داره؟
2-تکلیف دروس پیش دانشگاهی 10 درصد تاثیر داره و ترمیم هم نمیشه کرد چیه؟ پیش دانشگاهی هیچکس امتحانا رو جدی نمی گرفت و همه فقط 15 و 16 میگرفتن و برای کسی مهم نبود. الان اونا چیکار کنن با نمره های داغون پیش دانشگاهی؟

اومدن ابروش درست کنن زدن چشمشو کور کردن. الان که نا عدالتی بیشتر شد. قبلا یه کنکور بود خیلیم سخت بود ولی تقلبم خیلی کم بود خیالت راحت بود شرایط همه همینه! الان با این امتحانات نهایی و تقلب زیاد و نمرات کشکی سلیقه ای توی هر شهر یه کاری کردن هیچکی سود نکرد که هیچ خیلیا ضرر میکنن. هوووف. مگه همون تاثیر مثبت چه اشکالی داشت که قطعی کردن. اونجوری هرکی نمره خوب میگرفت جلو می افتاد هرکسی هم بد میگرفت میتونست توی کنکور جبران کنه و واسه همه خوب بود.

----------


## elhameli

به نظرتون فردا طرح یک فوریتی مجلس چی میشه ؟؟
اصلا چیزی هم تغییر خواهد کرد ؟؟

به گزارش خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت، دستور کار کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس برای هفته  آینده به شرح ذیل اعلام شد:

یکشنبه

بررسی طرح یک فوریتی الحاق یک ماده به قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات آموزش عالی کشور مصوب 10/۰۶/1392 با اصلاحات و الحاقات بعدی

----------


## LEA

> به نظرتون فردا طرح یک فوریتی مجلس چی میشه ؟؟
> اصلا چیزی هم تغییر خواهد کرد ؟؟
> 
> به گزارش خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت، دستور کار کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس برای هفته  آینده به شرح ذیل اعلام شد:
> 
> یکشنبه
> 
> بررسی طرح یک فوریتی الحاق یک ماده به قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات آموزش عالی کشور مصوب 10/۰۶/1392 با اصلاحات و الحاقات بعدی


فردا جلسه اس؟

امکان تغییرش بنظرم 30درصده

----------


## Biomedical Eng

احتمالا قانون مجلس در مورد کنکور تصویب بشه

----------


## elhameli

> فردا جلسه اس؟
> 
> امکان تغییرش بنظرم 30درصده


بله فردا جلسه هست !....

----------


## Mhdmhb

> به نظرتون فردا طرح یک فوریتی مجلس چی میشه ؟؟
> اصلا چیزی هم تغییر خواهد کرد ؟؟
> 
> به گزارش خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت، دستور کار کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس برای هفته  آینده به شرح ذیل اعلام شد:
> 
> یکشنبه
> 
> بررسی طرح یک فوریتی الحاق یک ماده به قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات آموزش عالی کشور مصوب 10/۰۶/1392 با اصلاحات و الحاقات بعدی


فردا احتمال زیاد تصمیم بگیرن عمومی برگرده به کنکورو کنکور دی هم لغو بشه که البته از من میپرسید خبر لغو نمیاید مگر ناگهانی پس دل به مجلس خوش نکنید قبلا هم مجلس جلسه گذاشته ولی یه نهاد دیگه خبر لغو تاثیر معدلو گفته 
بعضیا میگن عمومی برگرده هم فقط ۱۲ ام برمیگرده یکی میگه کنکور تیر با تاخیر برگزار اما کل پایها میاد خبرای پراکنده و نظرات متفاوت زیاده فعلا صبر کنیم ببینیم چی میشه

----------


## LEA

> فردا احتمال زیاد تصمیم بگیرن عمومی برگرده به کنکورو کنکور دی هم لغو بشه که البته از من میپرسید خبر لغو نمیاید مگر ناگهانی پس دل به مجلس خوش نکنید قبلا هم مجلس جلسه گذاشته ولی یه نهاد دیگه خبر لغو تاثیر معدلو گفته 
> بعضیا میگن عمومی برگرده هم فقط ۱۲ ام برمیگرده یکی میگه کنکور تیر با تاخیر برگزار اما کل پایها میاد خبرای پراکنده و نظرات متفاوت زیاده فعلا صبر کنیم ببینیم چی میشه


ای بابا :Yahoo (21): خیلی بی برنامه ان اینا...انگار پیش دبستانیه

----------


## elhameli

عضو کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس با اشاره به دستور کار روز یکشنبه کمیسیون آموزش مجلس، گفت: طرح کنکوری مجلس در دستور کار روز یکشنبه کمیسیون قرار دارد اما با وجود تلاش‌های صورت گرفته برای تصویب این قانون در مجلس برای اصلاح قانون کنکور، اما بر اساس فرآیند قانونگذاری این طرح به آزمون دی‌ماه نمی‌رسد و آزمون در زمان مقرر برگزار می شود.
لینک خبر

----------


## felfel rize

> عضو کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس با اشاره به دستور کار روز یکشنبه کمیسیون آموزش مجلس، گفت: طرح کنکوری مجلس در دستور کار روز یکشنبه کمیسیون قرار دارد اما با وجود تلاش‌های صورت گرفته برای تصویب این قانون در مجلس برای اصلاح قانون کنکور، اما بر اساس فرآیند قانونگذاری این طرح به آزمون دی‌ماه نمی‌رسد و آزمون در زمان مقرر برگزار می شود.
> لینک خبر


گااااااااااد
اگه همچینه باید تاثیر مستقیم معدلو امسال بردارن که برا دی سال بعد انجامش بدن:/
خیلی عصبانیم ولی با یادآوری اینکه اینجا ج.ا ایران هست و همۀ این بی برنامگی ها و بی عدالتی ها عادیه یکم اوکی تر میشم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## LEA

> گااااااااااد
> اگه همچینه باید تاثیر مستقیم معدلو امسال بردارن که برا دی سال بعد انجامش بدن:/
> خیلی عصبانیم ولی با یادآوری اینکه اینجا ج.ا ایران هست و همۀ این بی برنامگی ها و بی عدالتی ها عادیه یکم اوکی تر میشم


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): با جمله ی اخر موافقم

----------


## Mhdmhb

> عضو کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس با اشاره به دستور کار روز یکشنبه کمیسیون آموزش مجلس، گفت: طرح کنکوری مجلس در دستور کار روز یکشنبه کمیسیون قرار دارد اما با وجود تلاش‌های صورت گرفته برای تصویب این قانون در مجلس برای اصلاح قانون کنکور، اما بر اساس فرآیند قانونگذاری این طرح به آزمون دی‌ماه نمی‌رسد و آزمون در زمان مقرر برگزار می شود.
> لینک خبر


این شخص حمیدی یکی از برادران عاملی و دارو دسته موافقان مصوبس زیادی به حرف این اشخاص گوش ندین ججوری میشه کنکور دی طبق مصوبس تیر ن ینی چی به هرکی بگی میخندن اصلا حرفاشون مث کاراشون جوکه😂

----------


## ha.hg

با قاطعیت میگم تاثیر قطعی لغوه .
ولی میخوان که همه برن واسه ترمیم اون موقع بگن تاثیر مثبته :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
فقط دوست دارن که  دانش اموزا همش استرس داشته باشن.
بر مردم ازار............. :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Sattar___m

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ha.hg


با قاطعیت میگم تاثیر قطعی لغوه .
ولی میخوان که همه برن واسه ترمیم اون موقع بگن تاثیر مثبته
فقط دوست دارن که  دانش اموزا همش استرس داشته باشن.
بر مردم ازار.............


شما از کجا مطمئن هستید که تاثیر قطعی لغو هست؟
خبر دارید؟*

----------


## ha.hg

> *
> 
> شما از کجا مطمئن هستید که تاثیر قطعی لغو هست؟
> خبر دارید؟*


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): من از کجا بدونم اخه . 
ولی مصوبه کلی ایراد داره وقتی قراره توی مجلس بررسی بشه قطعا توش تغییراتی ایجاد میشه.

----------


## Powerfullll

مجلس بنظرم هیچ کار مثبتی انجام نمیده . دل خوش کردن به این جلسه ها و یه سری مصاحبه های پراکنده فقط شما رو از درس دور می‌کنه و یه امید واهی بهتون میده . دیگه حتی هامون هم که اینهمه خودشو پاره پوره کرد تا این اتفاقا نیوفته کتابهای« راه نهایی» رو چاپ کرده و از این سفره داره سهمشو برمیداره . بچسبید به برنامه خودتون که اینها همش حاشیه است . 
در آخر هم آرزو میکنم خدا نسل همه شون رو بکنه و سایه نحسشون رو از سرمون کم‌ کنه که هر روز دارن باهامون بازی میکنن

----------


## farzaddd

> مجلس بنظرم هیچ کار مثبتی انجام نمیده . دل خوش کردن به این جلسه ها و یه سری مصاحبه های پراکنده فقط شما رو از درس دور می‌کنه و یه امید واهی بهتون میده . دیگه حتی هامون هم که اینهمه خودشو پاره پوره کرد تا این اتفاقا نیوفته کتابهای« راه نهایی» رو چاپ کرده و از این سفره داره سهمشو برمیداره . بچسبید به برنامه خودتون که اینها همش حاشیه است . 
> در آخر هم آرزو میکنم خدا نسل همه شون رو بکنه و سایه نحسشون رو از سرمون کم‌ کنه که هر روز دارن باهامون بازی میکنن


خدا تازه سایه نحسشونو پهن کرده ،هستن حالا حالاها،

----------


## sajad_ha

> *
> 
> شما از کجا مطمئن هستید که تاثیر قطعی لغو هست؟
> خبر دارید؟*


سلام داداش امکانش هست پیامهای خصوصیتونو چک کنین :Yahoo (90):

----------


## pouria.sh

طرح «یک فوریتی کنکوری مجلس» بر اساس فرآیند قانونگذاری به آزمون دی ماه نمی‌رسد 
توی کانال تلگرامی اخبار مدارس اینو دیدم و گفتم برای شما هم به اشتراک بذارم.رفقا میدونم خیلی‌ها منتظر امروز(یکشنبه)بودید و گمان می‌کردید(البته یه عده گمان نمی‌کردند بلکه با قاطعیت می‌گفتن) که طرح لغو میشه ولی خب مثل اینکه قرار نیست برای امسال لغو بشه!
سایتش خیلی معتبر نیست و احتمالا تا شب یا نهایتا فردا خبرگزاری‌های دیگه هم اعلامش کنند ولی بحث من اینکه دوستان اگر هم لغو بشه بعید میدونم به امسال برسه.خودتون رو دیگه معطل نکنید عزیزان


من نه مافیا هستم و نه سودی می‌برم از اجرا یا لغو این طرح
نیاید بگید تو چه می‌دونم دنبال منافع خودت هستی و از این حرفا
میگم دیگه وقت رو بیش از این تلف نکنید دوستان عزیز

----------


## farzaddd

> طرح «یک فوریتی کنکوری مجلس» بر اساس فرآیند قانونگذاری به آزمون دی ماه نمی‌رسد 
> توی کانال تلگرامی اخبار مدارس اینو دیدم و گفتم برای شما هم به اشتراک بذارم.رفقا میدونم خیلی‌ها منتظر امروز(یکشنبه)بودید و گمان می‌کردید(البته یه عده گمان نمی‌کردند بلکه با قاطعیت می‌گفتن) که طرح لغو میشه ولی خب مثل اینکه قرار نیست برای امسال لغو بشه!
> سایتش خیلی معتبر نیست و احتمالا تا شب یا نهایتا فردا خبرگزاری‌های دیگه هم اعلامش کنند ولی بحث من اینکه دوستان اگر هم لغو بشه بعید میدونم به امسال برسه.خودتون رو دیگه معطل نکنید عزیزان
> 
> 
> من نه مافیا هستم و نه سودی می‌برم از اجرا یا لغو این طرح
> نیاید بگید تو چه می‌دونم دنبال منافع خودت هستی و از این حرفا
> میگم دیگه وقت رو بیش از این تلف نکنید دوستان عزیز


حله 
ممنون که شماها هستید و خیالمون رو راحت می کنید،دوستان این طرح سال دیگه لغو میشه امسالو نخونید

----------


## pouria.sh

> حله 
> ممنون که شماها هستید و خیالمون رو راحت می کنید،دوستان این طرح سال دیگه لغو میشه امسالو نخونید


برداشت شما از اون پست من این بود که برای امسال نخونید و ول کنید امسال رو؟! :Yahoo (77): 
معلوم هم نیست که چه امسال و یا چه سال دیگه لغوبشه و یا نشه! فعلا بحث در مجلس درجریان هست برای اصلاح مصوبه شورا.اصلا معلوم نیست امسال لغو بشه یا نه(چه برسه به سال دیگه) بحث اینکه اگه تا الان کم کاری داشتید و امیدتون به لغو بوده دیگه خودتون رو معطل نکنید و برای کنکور امسال با تمام قوا تلاش کنید(چه لغو بشه و چه نشه)
من خودم کنکور ۱۴۰۲ هستم و تمام حرف منم با بچه ها اینکه برای همین امسال تلاش کنید نه اینکه امسال رو بی‌خیال بشید


با فعالیت شما در این انجمن آشنایی دارم برای همین سخنان شما منو متعجب نکرد
سبک و لحن حرفاتون متاسفانه حاکی از اینکه برای کنکور تلاش جدی‌ای نمی‌کنید
امیدوارم زودتر شروع به خوندن کنید اگه کنکور براتون مهمه!

----------


## elhameli

علیرضا منادی سفیدان در گفت وگو با خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت  در تشریح نشست عصر امروز (یکشنبه 6 آذر) کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس، عنوان کرد: در نشست امروز طرح یک فوریتی الحاق یک ماده به قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات آموزش عالی کشور در دستور کار مجلس قرار داشت که با حضور نمایندگان شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، وزارت علوم، وزارت آموزش و پرورش و مرکز پژوهش‌ها مورد بررسی قرار گرفت.

نماینده مردم تبریز، اسکو و آذرشهر در مجلس تصریح کرد: در نشست امروز کلیات این طرح پس از بحث و بررسی با رأی موافق اعضا همراه شد و جزئیات آن در جلسات بعدی کمیسیون مورد بررسی قرار خواهد گرفت.

وی ادامه داد: برای اینکه آرامش فکری داوطلبان مخدوش نشود، عمده تغییرات در جزئیات این طرح، مربوط به سال‌های آینده خواهد بود که البته این موضوع نیز به رأی نمایندگان عضو کمیسیون و به جلسات آینده بستگی دارد./

لینک خبر

----------


## farzaddd

اون دوستی که دوتا کامنت بالاتر داشت چه چه میزد ،سلام رفیق

----------


## pouria.sh

> اون دوستی که دوتا کامنت بالاتر داشت چه چه میزد ،سلام رفیق


بجای تمسخر و لودگی بشینید و برای قبولی در رشته و دانشگاه دلخواهتون تلاش کنید
حتی با وجود داشتن سهمیه ۵ درصد هم هنوز در تجربی رتبه‌ای بدست نیاوردید (لینک)
دوستان عزیز بازم میگم وقت رو از دست ندید. این بحث‌ها در دراز مدت هیچ دست‌آوردی برای هیچکس نخواهد داشت

----------


## eskalis

*سلام 

این  لغو تاثیر قطعی معدل چقد مطمئن هستین بچه ها؟؟؟*

----------


## farzaddd

> *سلام 
> 
> این  لغو تاثیر قطعی معدل چقد مطمئن هستین بچه ها؟؟؟*


هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست،به توصیه های کامنت قبلی دوستمون عمل کن وقت رو از دست ندید بچه ها

----------


## _Dawn_

ای بابا

----------


## LEA

> فایل پیوست 102749
> 
> فایل پیوست 102748
> ای بابا


 :Yahoo (21): تصویر دوم یعنی چی

----------


## _Dawn_

> تصویر دوم یعنی چی


استوری خبرنگار مجلسه
سبطی هم گذاشته

----------


## Pcstud

> فایل پیوست 102749
> 
> فایل پیوست 102748
> ای بابا


یعنی عمومی داریم آخرش؟ اگه دیوونه نشم معجزه است یکی بیاد بگه آخرش چی شد

----------


## Mhdmhb

طبق پیش بینیا پول ترمیمو کتاب نهاییو پول ثبت نام کنکورو گرفتن الان نوبت اعلام لغو مصوبه به دلیل مغایرت با قانون اساسیه!!فعلا هیچی چیزی معلوم نیس‌چون باید بره صحن که میتونه مث سالای قبل بدون رفتن به صحن به سنجش ابلاغ بشه! و اما  بنارو بزارید همون مصوبه اما احتمال زیاد عمومی برمیگرده و تاثیر مثبت میشه طبق سخنان اکثریت صاحبان نظر کنکور

----------


## LEA

> طبق پیش بینیا پول ترمیمو کتاب نهاییو پول ثبت نام کنکورو گرفتن الان نوبت اعلام لغو مصوبه به دلیل مغایرت با قانون اساسیه!!فعلا هیچی چیزی معلوم نیس‌چون باید بره صحن که میتونه مث سالای قبل بدون رفتن به صحن به سنجش ابلاغ بشه! و اما  بنارو بزارید همون مصوبه اما احتمال زیاد عمومی برمیگرده و تاثیر مثبت میشه طبق سخنان اکثریت صاحبان نظر کنکور


این ادمایی که اینقد تصمیماشون بی ثباته اصلا لایقن که برای قشر جوون جامعه تعیین تکلیف کنن؟
این چه وضعشه دیگه
انگار بچه ان

----------


## _Dawn_

سبطی:
احتمالا مشکلات ترمیم معدل و تاثیر قطعی معدل برای امسال هم برطرف خواهدشد. تصمیم جلسه بعدی کمیسیون بسیار تعیین کننده است و تصمیم شخص رییس جمهور.
 تا دو هفته دیگر باید منتظر باشید و فقط خوب و عمیق درس بخوانید.

پ.ن:این قصه سر دراز دارد...

----------


## Mhdmhb

> این ادمایی که اینقد تصمیماشون بی ثباته اصلا لایقن که برای قشر جوون جامعه تعیین تکلیف کنن؟
> این چه وضعشه دیگه
> انگار بچه ان


وقتی حرف چندین هزار ملیارد پول کتابو نهاییو پکیج باشه بله اینا جلوی همه بچه هم میشن!!رئیس سنجش امروز مصاحبه کرده گفته کنکور دی میتونه برا بچها آزمایشی باشه اخه یکی نیس بگه بیش.ور ملت این همه طرح ثبت نام کردن پول ترمیم دادن پول سی دی هزارتا کوفت زهرمار دادن اخرش دیو بگی آزمایشی شاید باشه خب آزمایشی میخواستن قلمچی سنجش گاج هس پول برا شماها چرا بدن؟!
متاسفانه باید بعد کنکور تیر بریم مشاور اعصاب روان این همه که رفتن رو مغزمون لاقل درمون بشیم

----------


## LEA

> وقتی حرف چندین هزار ملیارد پول کتابو نهاییو پکیج باشه بله اینا جلوی همه بچه هم میشن!!رئیس سنجش امروز مصاحبه کرده گفته کنکور دی میتونه برا بچها آزمایشی باشه اخه یکی نیس بگه بیش.ور ملت این همه طرح ثبت نام کردن پول ترمیم دادن پول سی دی هزارتا کوفت زهرمار دادن اخرش دیو بگی آزمایشی شاید باشه خب آزمایشی میخواستن قلمچی سنجش گاج هس پول برا شماها چرا بدن؟!
> متاسفانه باید بعد کنکور تیر بریم مشاور اعصاب روان این همه که رفتن رو مغزمون لاقل درمون بشیم


جالب بود رئیس سنجش برای تقلب تو کنکور 1401 برای اینکه مثلا ملتو قانع کنه میگفت: ازمونی استاندارده که متقلبینو بگیری :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): ...یه دست بزنید برای درایتشون
واقعا خیلی زحمت میکشن بعد برگزاری متقلبینو میگیرین...خسته نشین...همین دو دفترچه ای کردن سوالا هزارتا قصه داره که پر از سیاستاشونه
تیم جدید سنجش بسیار زیبا داره خراب میکنه کنکور و جریاناتشو

بعدم بخشیو میسپارن به رئیس جمهور کبیر و دانا که بسیار هم عاقله

شماها چی میفهمین از دغدغه ها و اصول دانشجو و دانشگاه و سنجش...خودتون پر از ایرادین میخواین برای بقیه هم تصمیم بگیرین
خدا عاقبت ما رو بخیر کنه

----------


## Mhdmhb

> جالب بود رئیس سنجش برای تقلب تو کنکور 1401 برای اینکه مثلا ملتو قانع کنه میگفت: ازمونی استاندارده که متقلبینو بگیری...یه دست بزنید برای درایتشون
> واقعا خیلی زحمت میکشن بعد برگزاری متقلبینو میگیرین...خسته نشین...همین دو دفترچه ای کردن سوالا هزارتا قصه داره که پر از سیاستاشونه
> تیم جدید سنجش بسیار زیبا داره خراب میکنه کنکور و جریاناتشو
> 
> بعدم بخشیو میسپارن به رئیس جمهور کبیر و دانا که بسیار هم عاقله
> 
> شماها چی میفهمین از دغدغه ها و اصول دانشجو و دانشگاه و سنجش...خودتون پر از ایرادین میخواین برای بقیه هم تصمیم بگیرین
> خدا عاقبت ما رو بخیر کنه


دقیقا!! وقتی کساییکه توی امری تخصص ندارن قانون وضع میکنن اخرش میشه این انشالله زود تموم شه راحت شیم

----------


## felfel rize

رئیس کمیسیون آموزش مجلس از تصویب کلیات طرح یک فوریتی اصلاح قانون کنکور خبر داد و گفت: آزمون ۱۴۰۲ طبق اطلاع رسانی صورت گرفته از سازمان سنجش برگزار خواهد شد.

رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی اظهار داشت: برای اینکه آرامش فکری داوطلبان مخدوش نشود عمده تغییرات در جزئیات این طرح مربوط به سال‌های آینده خواهد بود که البته این موضوع نیز به نمایندگان عضو کمیسیون و به جلسات آینده بستگی دارد.

وی تاکید شده آزمون ۱۴۰۲ طبق اطلاع رسانی صورت گرفته از سازمان سنجش برگزار خواهد شد و تغییرات اصلی این طرح برای آزمون های سال آینده اعمال خواهد شد.

دیگه از همین لحظه به بعد نه بهش فکر میکنم نه دنبال میکنم اخبارشو، هزاران هزار بار لعنت به قبر اون بیسوادی که چهار دهه پیش اومد گند زد به کل مملکت :Yahoo (28):

----------


## SajadMarvel

ببخشید برام سوال شد یعنی قراره دیگ تاثیر کلا مثبت بشه برای همیشه؟ و عمومیا  برگرده؟
یا این مصوباتت فقط  برای 1402 هست؟؟
1403 یا سال بعدش قراره چجوری باشه؟

----------


## _Dawn_

> ببخشید برام سوال شد یعنی قراره دیگ تاثیر کلا مثبت بشه برای همیشه؟ و عمومیا  برگرده؟
> یا این مصوباتت فقط  برای 1402 هست؟؟
> 1403 یا سال بعدش قراره چجوری باشه؟


احتمالا دو هفته دیگه مشخص میشه
اگر کنکوری هستین به خوندن اختصاصی ها ادامه بدین

----------

